# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  سوق الانتقالات 2013--2014

## mohamed73

أكد  المدافع الأرجنتيني بابلو زاباليتا لاعب مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي في  تصريحات نقلتها "اكسبريس" البريطانية، أنه يتمنى اللعب في الدوري الإيطالي،  كاشفاً بأن فيورنتينا هو فريقه المفضل في الكالشيو   
قال  خوسيه ماريا ديل نيدو رئيس نادي إشبيلية الاربعاء انه يقترب من الموافقة  على بيع الفارو نيغريدو مهاجم إسبانيا إلى مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي وإن  الصفقة قد تحسم خلال ساعات.    
ذكرت  عدة وسائل إعلام بريطانية أن فريق تشيلسي مهتم بالتعاقد مع البرازيلي لويس  غوستافو لاعب بايرن ميونيخ الألماني  لتعويض رحيل النيجيري أوبي مايكل .

----------


## mohamed73

قدم  توتنهام الإنكليزي بقيادة مدربه البرتغالي اندريه فيلاس بواس عرضاً جاداً  لاستون فيلا للحصول على مهاجم الأخير البلجيكي كريستيان بينتيكي بلغت قيمته  20 مليون جنيه استرليني، إلا أن إدارة الفيلا تطلب زيادته إلى 25 مليون  لبيع نجم فريقها    
قال  جوزيه مورينيو مدرب تشيلسي الذي ينافس في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة  القدم اليوم الاربعاء إن ناديه تقدم بعرض لمانشستر يونايتد لضم المهاجم وين  روني.   
•اعلن  اشبيلية الاسباني اليوم الاربعاء عن توصله الى اتفاق مع مانشستر سيتي  الانكليزي يحصل بموجبه الاخير على خدمات المهاجم الدولي الفارو نيغريدو.

----------


## mohamed73

شهدت  تدريبات فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني لكرة القدم بطل الثلاثية التاريخية  (الدوري الألماني وكأس ألمانيا ودوري أبطال أوروبا) اليوم الأربعاء مشاركة  لاعب الفريق الجديد تياغو ألكانتارا لأول مرة، والتي تخللها بعض المزاح مع  لاعب الفريق توماس مولر وإشادة باستيان شفانشتايجر به.   
أصبح  لوكاس دين الظهير الأسير لنادي ليل الفرنسي قريب من التوقيع مع نادي باريس  سان جيرمان، صاحب ال 19 سنة إجتاز الفحوصات الطبية بعد ظهر الأربعاء  وسيوقع على العقد مع بطل فرنسا في الساعات القادمة وبذلك سيكون الصفقة  الثانية بعد المهاجم الأوروغواياني إدينسون كافاني.     
كوينز بارك رينجرز الإنكليزي يحصل على خدمات المدافع الآيرلندي المخضرم ريتشارد دان من أستون فيلا بصفقة انتقال حر.

----------


## mohamed73

نجح  الإسباني راؤول ألبيول لاعب نادي ريال مدريد في عبور الكشف الطبي لنادي  نابولي الإيطالي تمهيدا للتوقيع والانتقال للعب مع وصيف الدوري الإيطالي  لكرة القدم، رئيس نابولي عبر عن سعادته بالصفقة ووعد بضم المهاجم  الأرجنتيني غونزالوا هيغواين للعب مع الفريق.   
أعلن  فريق باريس سان جرمان الفرنسي تعاقده رسميا مع لوكاس دين  الظهير الأيسر  الشاب لفريق ليل و المنتخب الفرنسي للشباب الفائز بكأس العالم مؤخرا ، بعقد  يمتد لخمس سنوات و بمقابل مادي يتراوح بين ما بين 12 و 15 مليون يورو .     
كشفت  صحيفة الموندو ديبورتيفو الإسبانية، عن تقدم مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي  بعرض لبرشلونة الإسباني لأجل التعاقد مع سيسك فابريغاس بعرض وصل إلى 30  مليون يورو.

----------


## mohamed73

أكد  المدافع الصربي برانسلاف إيفانوفيتش لاعب تشيلسي الإنكليزي تمسكه بالبقاء  مع ناديه لمواسم إضافية مقبلة، بعد تلقيه لعرضين من موناكو وباريس سان  جيرمان الفرنسيين.    
ستتقاسم  ثلاثة أندية أوروغويانية، بينها اثنان هاويان، مليوني يورو في إطار صفقة  انتقال المهاجم الدولي ادينسون كافاني من نابولي الايطالي الى باريس سان  جرمان الفرنسي.وشرح كارلو لوبيز احد مسؤولي نادي فيرّو كارّيل حيث لعب  كافاني خلال مراهقته: "بالنسبة لكثيرين منا هذه مفاجأة ضخمة ان نرى المكانة  التي وصل اليها. كان لاعبا متميزا عن الاخرين، لكن لم نتصور ان يصل الى  هذا المستوى   
قال  رئيس نادي نابولي في تصريحاته عبر الحساب الرسمي للنادي الإيطالي أن تفاوض  يجري حاليا بين ناديه وريال مدريد للتعاقد مع الأرجنتيني الدولي غونزالو  هيغواين مهاجم الفريق الملكي الذي أعلن من قبل انتهاء علاقته بالميرينغي  بنهاية الموسم الماضي.

----------


## mohamed73

البرازيلي  ماركينيو يوقع اليوم لباريس سان جيرمان مقابل صفقة انتقال من روما تبلغ 35  يورو حسب صحيفة جازيتا ديلو سبورت، كما يقرر اليوم الحارس جوليو سيزار قول  نعم أو لا لنابولي، ويوفنتوس يفضل زونيغا على كولاروف للجناح الأيسر.   
ايطاليا: بشكل رسمي وبنهاية الأسبوع الحالي لاعب يوفنتوس ومنتخب تشيلي ماوريسيو إيسلا ينضم إلى انتر ميلان     
أكمل  المدافع الدولي البرازيلي السابق مايكون دوغلاس لاعب مانشستر سيتي  الانكليزي انتقاله إلى روما الإيطالي بعد نجاحه في إجراء الفحوصات الطبية  في العاصمة الإيطالية

----------


## mohamed73

النصر  الكويتي الممتاز يضم البرازيلي سانتوس نيجيتا لموسم واحد مقابل 200 ألف  دولار.وإضافة الى نيجيتا والعماني الجديد اسماعيل العجمي تضم قائمة الأجانب  في النصر اللاعب العماني عصام فايل والبرازيلي الكسندر.   
اجتمع  عدد من لاعبي مانشستر يونايتد السابقين في سيدني للتأكيد مرة أخرى وبقوة  على أن بطل الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم لن يستغنى عن المهاجم وين  روني. وقال روبسون ودينيس: "أكد ديفيد مويس إن روني ليس للبيع وحسب رأينا  هذه نهاية القصة"، وقال تشيلسي إن عرضه لضم روني قوبل بالرفض.      
أعلن  ليفربول المنتمي للدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم أنه مدد تعاقده مع  قائد منتخب انكلترا ستيفن جيرارد حتى  2015. وأمضى جيرارد كامل مشواره  الاحترافي البالغ 15 عاما في ليفربول حيث سجل 158 هدفا في 630 مباراة.

----------


## mohamed73

أرسنال  يستعد لتقديم عرض جديد للمهاجم الأوراغوياني لويس سواريز  مهاجم ليفربول  بعد أن تم رفض عرض بمبلغ 30 مليون إسترليني، ويقول مهاج ارسنال ومنخب فرنسا  جيرو والذي سجل ثلاثية (هاتريك) في لقاء أرسنال وفيتنام الودي ضمن  استعدادات النادي للموسم المقبل يقول أنه يمكن أن يشكل شراكة قوية مع  سواريز في الموسم المقبل.   
أعلن  نادي الميريا الأسباني لكرة القدم الخميس تعاقده مع الحارس الأرجنتيني  أوسكار اوستاري من صفوف بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني، ووقع اوستاري (27 عاما)  عقدا يمتد لعامين مع الميريا، الذي صعد إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى الأسباني في  حزيران/يونيو الماضي بعد عامين من الغياب.     
قال  نائب رئيس ميلان الإيطالي أدريانو غالياني أن الفريق لن يجلب الياباني  هوندا خلال فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية وسينتظر نهاية عقده مع الفريق  الروسي في يناير 2014 .

----------


## mohamed73

أصبح  اللاعب الهولندي الشاب كيفن ستروتمان لاعبًا جديدًا لنادي روما بشكل رسمي،  وذلك بعد إتمامه الانتقال من ناديه السابق إيندهوفن الهولندي، وتحفظ  الناديان على قيمة الصفقة، وتقدر بحسب بعض التقارير بحوالي 17 مليون يورو.   
قع لوكاس دين عقد 5  سنوات مع باريس سان جيرمان في صفقة بلغت 15 ميلون يورو وسيحصل الظهير الأيسر على راتب شهري مقداره 250 ألف يورو.      
انتقل البرازيلي فيلبو ميلو بشكل نهائي لفريق غلطة سراي التركي قادم من يوفنتوس الإيطالي بعد سنتين من الإعارة.

----------


## mohamed73

غيانيلي  امبولا لاعب فريق غانغان في الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية يتوقع وصوله في  الساعات المقبلة إلى مرسيليا لتوقيع العقد والصفقة تبلغ 7 ملايين يورو  والعقد يمتد لـ5 سنوات.   
تجاوب  بييترو ليوناردي المدير التنفيذي لنادي بارما الإيطالي مع الإشاعات التي  انتشرت في الفترة الأخيرة عن رغبة نادي ميلان في التعاقد مع غابرييل  باليتا، المدافع الأرجنتيني في صفوف نادي بارما، وقال بأن النادي لن يتنازل  عن اللاعب إلا في حالة وجود عرض لا يمكن مقاومته.    
قدم  نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي لكرة القدم عرضا إلى برشلونة الإسباني لضم  سيسك فابريغاس لاعب خط الوسط المهاجم من صفوف برشلونة مقابل 26 مليون يورو  (3ر39 مليون دولار)، حسبما أفادت وسائل الإعلام البريطانية الاثنين.

----------


## mohamed73

لاعب  وسط غرناطة المنافس في الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم البرازيلي ايريني ينتقل  على سبيل الإعارة لمدة موسم واحد إلى فريق وتفورد سيتي الانكليزي   
أكد  مانشستر سيتي المنتمي للدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم الخميس انتقال  مايكون الظهير الأيمن السابق للبرازيل إلى روما الايطالي.وخاض مايكون 66  مباراة مع البرازيل بين 2003 و2011 وانضم إلى سيتي قادما من انتر ميلان  الايطالي قبل عام مقابل ثلاثة ملايين جنيه استرليني (4.55 مليون دولار).     
ذكرت صحيفة "بليد" الألمانية أن الدولي الألماني مسعود أوزيل يستعد لتجديد عقده لغاية 2019 مع فريق ريال مدريد الإسباني .

----------


## mohamed73

يفكر  نادي سندرلاند المنافس في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم في في ضم  راؤول ميريليش (30 عام) لاعب ليفربول وتشيلسي سابقاً وغير المستقر في ناديه  فناربخشة التركي.. فولهام أيضا مهتم بنفس اللاعب الذي وقع مع ليفربول  مقابل 12 مليون إسترليني العام 2010 قبل أن ينتقل إلى تشيلسي بنفس المبلغ  في الموسم التالي.   
جورجي  بوليدو يترك مقاعد بدلاء فريق اتلتيكو مدريد متوجها على سبيل الإعارة إلى  فريق ريال مدريد كاستيلا المنافس في دوري الدرجة الثانية.     
تحدث  تياغو سيلفا أخيرا حول مستقبله مع نادي باريس سان جيرمان، حيث أن وكيل  أعماله باولو تونييتو أصدر تصريحات الأحد الماضي حول مستقبل قائد النادي  الباريسي وسيليساو قائلا بأنه سيقوم بإحترام العقد الذي يلتزم به مع بطل  فرنسا.

----------


## mohamed73

كشفت  صحيفة الميرور الإنكليزية أن إدارة نادي مانشستر يونايتد تستعد لتقديم عرض  يقدر بـ60 مليون جنية إسترليني من أجل الحصول على خدمات غريث بيل في فترة  الإنتقالات الصيفية.   
يتوقع  براندان رودجرز المدير الفني لفريق ليفربول بقاء مهاجمه لويس سواريز في  صفوف الريدز الموسم المقبل بالرغم من إعلان الأخير رغبته في مغادرة  قلعة  الأنفيلد.      
ذكر  جيانلوكا دي مارزيو الصحفي والخبير في سوق الإنتقالات الثلاثاء أن راؤول  ألبيول إقترب من الإنضمام إلى نادي نابولي بطلب من المدرب الإسباني رافائيل  بينيتيز، لاعب ريال مدريد سيرافق زميله في النادي الملكي خوسيه ماريا  كاليخون والذي هو الآخر إنضم لوصيف بطل إيطاليا قبل أيام.

----------


## mohamed73

في  الوقت الذي أعلن فيه تشيلسي رغبته في التعاقد مع الإنكليزي واين روني  مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد حامل لقب الدوري، رد مانشستر يونايتد برغبة في  التعاقد مع البرازيلي ديفيد لويز مدافع البلوز.   
نفت  صحيفة الماركا الإسبانية أن  يكون كارلو أنشيلوتي المدير الفني الجديد  لفريق ريال مدريد قد طلب من إدارة ناديه التعاقد مع مهاجم باريس سان جيرمان  زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية.     
يتقدم  باريس سان جيرمان للتوقيع مع مدافع ليل لوكاس دين على منافسه موناكو بعدما  عرض مبلغ 12.5 مليون يورو في حين أن فريق ليل يتوقع وصول المبلغ إلى 15  مليون. بطل الدوري الفرنسي يتطلع لعقد 5 سنوات مع المدافع الجديد.

----------


## mohamed73

اعترف  انريكي سيريزو رئيس نادي أتليتكو مدريد الإسباني لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس  بأن التعاقد مع البرازيلي دييغو من صفوف فولفسبورغ الأسباني "مستحيل".وقال  سيريزو خلال مؤتمر صحفي "من المستحيل أن يتعاقد أتليتكو مع دييغو، في بعض  الآحيان تنتهي المفاوضات بشكل جيد وأحيانا أخرى تذهب كل جهودك هباء".    
قال  الأمير فيصل بن تركي أن إدارة النصر اشترطت على إدارة الأهلي بعض الطلبات  قبل أن توافق على طلب الإدارة الأهلاوية باستعارة  لاعب الفريق الجديد ربيع  سفياني بنظام الإعارة لتمثيل الفريق في فترة التسجيل الأولى .         فرنسا:  قالت صحيفة لوكيب أن لاعب فريق ايفيان الفرنسي يانيك ساغبو أصبح مستهدفا  من قبل بعض أندية الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز. . وأبرز هذه الأندية: هال سيتي  وكريستال بالاس، وقالت الصحيفة أيضا لاعب منتخب فرنسا بطل العالم للشباب  تحت 20 عام ديميتري فوليير لاعب وسط رين مرشح للإنضمام لفريق مرسيليا مقابل  9 ملايين يورو، علما بأن الفريق الساحلي قدم فقط مبلغ 7.5 مليون.

----------


## mohamed73

وقعت  إدارة الشباب السعودي عقداً رسمياً مع  صانع ألعاب المنتخب الكولومبي  ونادي اتلتيكو ناسيونال ماكنيلي توريس لمدة ثلاث سنوات وذلك بتوصية من  المدير الفني للفريق السيد ميشيل برودوم ،  وقد تم التوقيع مع اللاعب عقب  انتهاء اللقاء النهائي للدوري في كولومبيا والذي حقق من خلاله اتلتيكو  ناسيونال اللقب.   
أكمل*الصفاقسي  بطل الدوري التونسي الممتاز لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس ‬صفقة انتقال الظهير  الايمن ايوب جرتيلة من ترجي جرجيس لمدة خمسة مواسم. وقال الصفاقسي بموقعه  على الانترنت اليوم الخميس "وقع ايوب جرتيلة ظهير أيمن ترجي جرجيس عقدا  انتقل بموجبه للفريق لمدة خمسة مواسم."     
أعلن  نادي النصر الذي ينافس في الدوري الكويتي الممتاز لكرة القدم الاثنين انه  ضم المهاجم العماني اسماعيل العجمي لمدة عام واحد.وقال النصر في حسابه  بموقع تويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي عبر الانترنت ان العجمي وقع عقدا مع النادي  مقابل 350 الف دولار.

----------


## mohamed73

أكد  شقيق المدافع البرازيلي الشاب ماركينهو لوسائل الإعلام البرازيلية أن  اتفاقا نهائيا و قع بين فريق روما و باريس سان جرمان يقضي بانتقال أخيه  للعاصمة الفرنسية .    
هدد  ناصر الخليفي رئيس نادي باريس سان جيرمان إدارة نادي برشلونة الإسباني  بدفع الشرط الجزائي في عقد الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والتعاقد معه في حال  اقترب الفريق الكتالوني من تياغو سيلفا لاعب فريق العاصمة الفرنسية.      
قال  نادي السد حامل لقب دوري نجوم قطر لكرة القدم انه جدد تعاقد حسن الهيدوس  لاعب المنتخب القطري لكرة القدم لمدة خمس سنوات حتى موسم 2017-2018 لينهي  بذلك حالة الجدل حول الوجهة المقبلة للاعب.ولم يكشف النادي عن القيمة  المالية للعقد الجديد.

----------


## mohamed73

رسمياً.. مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي يتعاقد مع مهاجم فيورنتينا يوفيتيتش بصفقة بلغت 23 مليون جنيه استرليني   
إشبيلية  الإسباني في مفاوضات مستمرة مع إدارة ريال مدريد من أجل خطف لاعب الأخير  ألفارو موراتا رغبة من النادي الأندلسي في تعويض الرحيل المحتمل لمهاجمه  الفارو نيغيريدو المتوقع رحيله لمانشستر سيتي    
الدولي الاسباني الفارو نيغريدو يقترب من ترك اشبيلية الإسباني متوجها إلى ما مانشستر سيتي الانكليزي مقابل 25 مليون يورو.

----------


## mohamed73

أفادت  بعض التقارير الواردة من إسبانيا باهتمام نادي الإقليم الكاتلوني برشلونة  بضم مدافع نادي ليفربول الإنكليزي دانييل أغير وذلك بعد تعثر مفاوضاته مع  نادي باريس سان جيرمان لضم مدافع البرازيلي تياغو سيلفا الذي فضَّل البقاء  في صفوف النادي الباريسي.   
ذكر  موقع "فوتبول" الإسباني أن ريال مدريد لا يزال يعتقد بأن بإمكانه التعاقد  مع سيرجيو آغويرو نجم مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي، مستغلين تعزيزات الأخير لخط  هجومه بضم يوفيتيتش ونيغريدو     اسبانيا:  رسميا.. فريق سلتا فيغو يعلن عن استعارة اللاعب رافينها الكنتارا شقيق  تياغو الذي ترك هو الآخر برشلونة في انتقال كامل إلى بايرن ميونيخ الألماني  مقابل 25 مليون يورو.

----------


## mohamed73

أعلن  نادي ميلان الإيطالي تجديد عقد لاعبه البرازيلي روبينيو بعد أن كانت  شائعات عديدة تحوم حول مستقبله في قلعة السان سيرو. ووقع اللاعب البالغ من  العمر 29 عاماً عقداً جديداً مع الروسونيري ليضمن بقائه في ميلان حتى نهاية  موسم 2016.   
أكدت  صحيفة "أس" الإسبانية الخميس أن تشيلسي الإنكليزي قدم عرضاً لريال مدريد  من أجل الظفر بخدمات الأرجنتيني الدولي غونزالو هيغواين بصفقة تصل إلى 40  مليون يورو.     يخضع  الجناح المغربي يوسف القديوي لاعب الجيش الملكي للفحص الطبي في الدوحة  اليوم الثلاثاء تمهيدا لتوقيع عقد لمدة موسم قابل للتجديد مع الخريطيات  القطري. واغلق الخريطيات ملف محترفيه باستمرار البوركينابي يحيى كيبي  والبرازيلي دومنيغوس والبحريني جيسي جون.

----------


## mohamed73

اسبانيا:  منافسة شرسة على لاعب وسط برشلونة سيسك فابريغاس بين ارسنال مانشستر  يونايتد، وريال مدريد يحتاج إلى مهاجم بشكل ملح جدا حسب صحيفة ماركا،  والخيارات تنحصر بين لويس سواريز وزلاتان ابراهيموفيتش.   
يقترب  اللاعب البلجيكي مروان فيلايني لاعب وسط إيفرتون من الانتقال إلى مانشستر  يونايتد الإنكليزي، الذي تتحدث تقارير أخرى عن أنه أيضاً أرسنال يسعى لـ  التعاقد معه، بالرغم أن كلا الناديان لم يتحدثا رسمياً عن ذلك.     نفى  البرازيلي نيلمار مهاجم نادي الريان الذي ينافس في دوري نجوم قطر لكرة  القدم كل ما أثير حول انتقاله لاندية برازيلية مشيرا الى ان كل ما ذكر عن  هذه العروض مجرد تكهنات من قبل وسائل الاعلام فقط.

----------


## mohamed73

فرنسا:  صحيفة لوكيب الفرنسية تؤكد رغبة ليفربول الانكليزي في التعاقد مع هيثم بن  عرفة، وبارتون يقترب من التوقيع مع مرسيليا، وباريس سان جيرمان يقرر زيادة  راتب تياغو سيلفا من 9 ملايين يورو سنويا إلى 10 ملايين ونصف خوفا من  إغراءات برشلونة المتواصلة.   
اسبانيا:  مهاجم ريال مدريد غونزالو هيغواين مطلوب من قبل مورينيو في تشيلسي  وبرشلونة يضع عينه من جديد على دايفيد لويز، والنادي الكتالوني مهتم أيضا  بالتوقيع مع توريس اوليفير النجم الشاب في فريق اتلتيكو مدريد.     
ذكرت  تقارير صحفية في أسبانيا وإيطاليا الثلاثاء أن راؤول البيول مدافع نادي  ريال مدريد وصيف الموسم الماضي من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم يعتزم  الانتقال إلى صفوف نابولي الإيطالي.

----------


## mohamed73

أكدت  صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية أن ليفربول الإنكليزي يسعى للتعاقد مع اللاعب  التونسي الأصل الفرنسي الجنسية حاتم بن عرفة لاعب نيوكاسيل يونايتد.   
ذكرت  مصادر إخبارية عديدة أن مانشستر يونايتد، بطل الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز  لكرة القدم، يسعى لتعويض خسارة تياغو الكانتارا، وأن النادي الإنجليزي قد  وجه أنظاره إلى اللاعب الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش.وعبر مانشستر يونايتد عن  استعداده لتقديم عرض مثير للكرواتي لاعب ريال مدريد يقدر بـ26 مليون جنيه  استرليني،    أخبر  مسؤولي نادي برشلونه الإسباني نادي مانشستر يونايتد أن سيسك فابريغاس ليس  متاح للشراء، بعد أن قدم اليونايتد ٢٦ مليون جنيه استرليني للتعاقد مع قائد  ارسنال السابق.

----------


## mohamed73

كشفت  صحيفة لاغازيتا ديللو سبورت أن إدارة نادي اليوفنتوس توافق على التفريط في  خدمات المهاجم ميركو فوسينيتش و ذلك إذا تلقى عرض بقيمة 15 مليون يورو أو  أكثر.   
وافق  المدرب الفرنسي لارسنال الانكليزي على رفع قيمة العرض المقدم للخصم المحلي  ليفربول من اجل التخلي عن مهاجمه الاوروغوياني لويس سواريز الى 40 مليون  جنيه استرليني، لكن مدرب "الحمر" الايرلندي الشمالي برندن رودجرز يطالب  الان ب55 مليون جنيه وذلك بحسب صحيفة "ذي صن".     
يأمل  مويز، بحسب صحيفة "ذي غادريان"، ان يضم البلجيكي مروان فلايني من فريقه  السابق ايفرتون بعد ان كان خلف قدوم لاعب الوسط المغربي الاصل الى القطب  الازرق لمدينة ليفربول عام 2008 من ستاندار لياج مقابل 15 مليون جنيه  استرليني.

----------


## mohamed73

أعلن  نادي فالنسيا الإسباني لكرة القدم الجمعة أنه باع مهاجمه الباراغوياني  نيلسون هايدو فالديز29 عاما إلى الجزيرة الإماراتي. وذكرت تقارير إعلامية  الجمعة أن الجزيرة دفع ثلاثة ملايين يورو (93ر3 مليون دولار) الى فالنسيا  لضم اللاعب الذي أصبح زائدا عن احتياجات الفريق بعدما تعاقد النادي  الإسباني مع باكو ألكاسير مهاجم المنتخب الإسباني للشباب "تحت 20 عاما"    
أكدت  العديد من التقارير البرتغالية أن لاعب بنفيكا البرتغالي أصبح على بعد  خطوات قليلة من الانتقال إلى مانشستر يونايتد بعد توصل الناديين لاتفاق  مادي وتتبقى الرتوش النهائية على عقد انتقال اللاعب.      كشف  الروماني كوزمين اولاريو المدرب الجديد للنادي الاهلي وصيف بطل دوري  المحترفين الاماراتي لكرة القدم ان سبب تركه لنادي العين قبل عام على  انتهاء تعاقده هو "تلقيه عرضا افضل".وأعلن الأهلي الاماراتي الاسبوع الماضي  عن تعاقده مع المدرب الروماني لمدة ثلاثة مواسم دون الكشف عن المقابل  المالي لكن تقارير اعلامية ذكرت انها تبلغ اربعة ملايين يورو.

----------


## mohamed73

في  تطور مفاجئ قرر نادي الجيش القطري لكرة القدم إنهاء عقد المحترف الجزائري  كريم زياني لاعب الفريق الأول والإكتفاء بالفترة التي قضاها والتي بلغت  موسمين فقط بالرغم من أن تعاقده مع الفريق يمتد لثلاثة مواسم.   
كشف  ماهر الكنزاري مدرب الترجي التونسي وصيف بطل دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة  القدم ان فريقه يسعى لتعزيز صفوفه بقلب هجوم ممتاز استعدادا للارتباطات  القادمة.     
أعلن  فريق الظفرة الإماراتي تعاقده مع الدولي المغربي كمال الشافني لعام واحد،  قادما من فريق بريست الفرنسي الذي هبط لدوري الدرجة الثانية.

----------


## mohamed73

قال  نادي باريس سان جيرمان بطل دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي لكرة القدم الجمعة  إنه ضم المدافع البرازيلي ماركينيوس إلى صفوفه من روما الايطالي في صفقة  كبيرة اخرى في سوق الانتقالات بعد أيام من تعاقده مع ادينسون كافاني مهاجم  نابولي.   
وافق  المهاجم البرازيلي الدولي روبينيو على تقليص هائل في راتبه مع تمديد عقده  مع فريق ميلان الإيطالي لكرة القدم حتى 2016 ، طبقا لما ذكرته الصحافة  الإيطالية الجمعة.    
رفض  فريق بايرن ميونيخ بطل الثلاثية هذا الموسم عرضا من فريق ليفربول  الإنكليزي لشراء عقد لاعبه الدولي السويسري شيردان شاكيري بمبلغ 23 مليون  يورو ، مفضلا إعارة اللاعب لفريقه الأصلي بازل السويسري .

----------


## mohamed73

قال  نادي مانشستر سيتي المنافس في دوري انكلترا الممتاز لكرة القدم الجمعة انه  اكمل صفقة التعاقد مع مهاجم الجبل الاسود ستيفان يوفتيتش لاعب فيورنتينا  الايطالي.   
سيترك تيتو فيلانوفا مدرب برشلونة بطل الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم منصبه بتدريب الفريق الكتالوني بسبب ظروفه المرضية.    
أكد  أندوني زوبيزاريتا مدير الكرة بنادي برشلونة الإسباني لكرة القدم الثلاثاء  أن سيرخيو بوسكيتس نجم خط وسط الفريق مدد عقده مع النادي حتى 2018 كما  تضمن العقد بندا بتمديده لعام آخر في حالة الاتفاق بين الطرفين.

----------


## mohamed73

تراجع  كريستيان بنتيكي مهاجم استون فيلا بشكل مفاجيء ووقع عقدا جديدا مع النادي  المنتمي لدوري انكلترا الممتاز لكرة القدم بعد أيام من طلبه الرحيل.   
كشفت  شبكة فوتبول إيطاليا أن مهاجم باريس باريس سان جيرمان زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش  قد ينتقل بشكل مفاجئ لصفوف نادي نابولي في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية  الحالية. وفقاً لما ذكره ألفريدو بيدولا أحد أشهر الصحفيين في إيطاليا. أن  مينو رايولا وكيل أعمال اللاعب السويدي يسعى لدفع إبراهيموفيتش للإنتقال  لقلعة السان باولو.    
أعلن  باريس سان جيرمان بطل دوري الدرجة الاولى الفرنسي لكرة القدم اليوم  الثلاثاء انه تعاقد مع ادينسون كافاني من نابولي الايطالي في عقد لمدة خمس  سنوات.

----------


## mohamed73

عرب  "آندري دياز" مدافع نادي لاتسيو عن أمله ببقاء "هرنانيز" بنادي لاتسيو  الموسم، وذلك بعد الأخبار، العديدة التي ربطت صانع الألعاب البرازيلي  بالانتقال لنادي باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي الموسم المقبل
أعلن  "لوران بلان" مدرب نادي باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي بأن ناديه لا يفكر في  بيع "ماركو فيراتي" النجم الإيطالي الشاب، مؤكدًا أن اللاعب يملك عقدًا مع  النادي الفرنسي سيجبره على البقاء حتى لو لم يتوصل لاتفاق لتجديد عقده     
رحب  نادي روما بلاعبه الجديد دوغلاس مايكون المنتقل من مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي  لصفوف نادي العاصمة الإيطالية، ونشر الموقع الرسمي للنادي صورا للاعب في  تدريبات الفريق الأخيرة، وعبارات ترحيب من الجماهير للمدافع البرازيلي  المنضم للفريق.

----------


## mohamed73

أكد  الفرنسي بكاري سانيا مدافع آرسنال الإنكليزي بقاءه لموسم آخر مع آرسنال  ليضع حداً للشائعات التي ربطته بالعودة للدوري الفرنسي، مضيفاً بأن سيسعى  لمساعدة المدفعجية بتحقيق لقب الدوري.   
رفض  نادي يوفينتوس الإيطالي كل ما قيل عن اهتمام نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي  للتوقيع مع "ماوريسيو إيسلا" لاعب اليوفي، وذلك بعد أن أوضح ماروتا لصحيفة  "غازيتا ديلو سبورت" بأن النادي لا يفكر ببيعه      أكد  البلجيكي إدين هازارد لاعب تشيلسي أن مدربه الحالي البرتغالي جوزيه  مورينيو كان يريد الحصول على خدماته حينما كان مدربا لريال مدريد.. وأرجع  لاعب ليل السابق السبب في عدم قبول عرض النادي الملكي إلى صغر سنه أنذاك  وقد إنتقل في صيف 2012 إلى النادي اللندني مقابل 40 مليون يورو

----------


## mohamed73

نجحت  إدارة النادي الأهلي السعودي لكرة القدم اليوم الجمعة في الحصول على خدمات  ظهير أيمن نادي الاتفاق علي الزبيدي، بنظام الإعارة لمدة ستة أشهر قابلة  للتمديد.   
تنازل  رسميا نادي نابولي عن فكرة التعاقد مع خوليو سيزار حارس مرمى المنتخب  البرازيلي ونادي كوينز بارك رينجيرز ويسعى وصيف بطل إيطاليا الآن التعاقد  مع خوسيه مانويل رينا حارس مرمى نادي ليفربول والذي كان يشرف عليه المدرب  الحالي رافا بينيتيز في الريدز قبل سنوات.    
تحدث  هاري ريدناب مدرب كوينز بارك رينجرز الإنكليزي الهابط للدرجة الثانية حول  حالة الحارس البرازيلي للفريق خوليو سيزار وعلى الرغم من الإتفاق الذي يوجد  بين نابولي وحارس المرمى إلا أن ريدناب لم يتنازل بعد وأوضح أن حارس مرمى  الإنتر السابق لن يتحرك من لندن إذا لم يتم توفير عرض جيد.

----------


## mohamed73

كشفت  صحيفة الميرور الإنكليزية أن مهاجم فريق ليفربول لويس سواريز يفضل الرحيل  لصفوف فريق أرسنال و عدم الإنضمام للعملاق الأسباني ريال مدريد، رفضت إدارة  الريدز العرض الذي قدم من النادي اللندني وقدره 30 مليون جنية إسترليني.   
سيعير  ليفربول الانكليزي حارسه الاسباني المخضرم رينا إلى نابولي الايطالي حيث  سيجتمع مجددا بمدربه السابق ومواطنه رافايل بينيتيز بحسب ما ذكرت صحيفة  "ليفربول ايكو" الانكليزية.      اقترب  الجزيرة رابع الدوري الاماراتي لكرة القدم من ضم البارغوياني نيسلون  فالديز مهاجم فالنسيا الإسباني حسب ماذكرت وسائل الإعلام الإماراتية  الثلاثاء. وذكرت وسائل الإعلام ان الجزيرة سيتعاقد مع فالديز لمدة موسمين،  دون ذكر تفاصيل الصفقة التي سيعلن عنها رسميا لاحقا بعد وصول اللاعب  البارغوياني الى أبوظبي.

----------


## mohamed73

نجح  المهاجم الألماني الدولي ماريو غوميز في خطف قلوب مشجعي فيورنتينا  الإيطالي بمجرد وصوله إلى إيطاليا،حيث أن السحر والتواضع هي أول الصفات  التي برزت في اللاعب في أول مشهد له في فلورنسا.وذكرت صحيفة "لا جازيتا  ديللو سبورت" الثلاثاء :"كان أشبه باستقبال لنجم روك".واستقبل نحو 25 ألف  مشجع ماريو غوميز لدى وصوله إلى استاد ارتيميو فرانكي الاثنين.   
حسم  نادي روما الإيطالي رسميا صفقة التعاقد مع لاعب الوسط الهولندي الشاب كيفن  ستروتمان من فريقه بي اس في أيندهوفن، وسيغادر اللاعب إلى روما لإجراء  الفحص الطبي وتقديم اللاعب لوسائل الإعلام حسبما أفادت صحيفة الكوريري ديلو  سبورت

----------


## mohamed73

أكد  وكيل أعمال مهاجم منتخب الأوراغواي ونادي ليفربول الانكليزي لويس سواريز  أن على من يريد من الأندية المهتمة في موكله أن يدفع مبلغ 40 مليون جنيه  إسترليني للحصول على خدماته. وقال أن أرسنال هو النادي الوحيد الذي تقدم  بعرض لسواريز حتى الآن وتم رفض العرض لأنه فقط 30 مليون.   
وقع  نادي سندرلاند الإنكليزي مع لاعب يوفنتوس الإيطالي إيمانويل جاكريني بعقد  مدته ٤ سنوات، وأعلن يوفنتوس بيعه للاعب مقابل 6.5 جنيه استرليني، وشارك  جاكريني في كأس الأمم الأوروبية ٢٠١٢ وفي كأس القارات مؤخراً.

----------


## mohamed73

اسبانيا:  صحيفة آس ايضا تؤكد أن ريال مدريد ما يزال يفكر في ضم المهاجم الأرجنتيني  اغويرو من مانشستر سيتي، وأن انتقال راؤول البيول إلى نابولي تم بشكل نهائي  ورسمي مقابل 12 مليون يورو.    
صحيفة  آس المدريدية تؤكد رغبة المهاجم السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش مهاجم باريس  سان جيرمان وهداف الدوري الفرنسي الانتقال إلى ريال مدريد تحديدا ليكون تحت  إمرة المدرب الايطالي انشيلوتي.

----------


## mohamed73

قالت  صحيفة توتو ميركاتو الإيطالية أن المؤتمر الصحافي لتقديم كافاني في باريس  سان جيرمان تأخير ساعتين وهدد الصحافيون بالمغادرة، ووقع النادي الفرنسي في  حرج بالغ والسبب في ذلك هو نادي نابولي الايطالي الذي تأخر في إرسال  الفاكس الخاص بالاستغناء القانوني عن اللاعب.    
أعلن  الزمالك المنتمي للدوري المصري الممتاز لكرة القدم الثلاثاء تعاقده مع  محمد العقباوي حارس مرمى المقاولون العرب لثلاثة مواسم في صفقة انتقال  حر.وسينضم العقباوي البالغ من العمر 34 عاما الى ثنائي حراسة المرمى في  الزمالك عبد الواحد السيد ومحمود عبد الرحيم (جنش).    
صحيفة  ماركا الاسبانية تؤكد أن الفارو نيغريدو سيوقع اليوم على عقد انتقاله  رسميا من اشبيلية الاسباني إلى مانشستر سيتي الانكليزي.. العقد يمتد لثلاث  سنوات وقمية الصفقة الاجمالية 28 مليون يورو.

----------


## mohamed73

كذب  فريق موناكو الفرنسي الأخبار التي راجت هذا الصباح حول وصول المهاجم  البرازيلي هالك رفقة وكيل أعماله للإمارة لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية في أفق  التعاقد الرسمي معه .    
رفض  مانشستر يونايتد عرض تشيلسي لضم واين روني مقابل ١٠ ملايين جنيه استرليني  بالإضافة إلى كل من ماتا ولويز، وذلك حسب ما قالت مصادر إعلامية بريطانية  اليوم الأربعاء.     
قالت  تقارير صحفية الاربعاء إن نادي كاظمة المنتمي للدوري الكويتي لكرة القدم  تعاقد رسميا مع سعيد مرجان لاعب وسط منتخب الأردن والنادي العربي للعب في  صفوفه الموسم المقبل.وذكرت صحيفة الغد ان مرجان البالغ من العمر 22 عاما  وقع بالفعل على التعاقد في الكويت لكنها لم تذكر القيمة المالية للصفقة.

----------


## mohamed73

تخلى  المهاجم البلجيكي كريستيان بينيتيكي بشكل مفاجئ عن طلب الرحيل عن صفوف  أستون فيلا الإنجليزي لكرة القدم،ووقع عقداً مع الفريق لمدة أربعة  أعوام،بحسب ما أعلنه أستون فيلا مساء الجمعة.    
اتصلت  إدارة نادي برشلونة بطل الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم السبت بمدرب منتخب  الباراغواي الأرجنتيني جيراردو مارتينو لدراسة إمكانية أن يقود الفريق خلفا  للمستقيل عن واجباته تيتو فيلانوفا بسبب المرض، وظروفه الصحية.     
أكد  أندرية فيلاس بواش المدير الفني لفريق توتنهام هوتسبر مجدداً أن جناح  الفريق غاريث بيل ليس للبيع وقال مدرب تشيلسي السابق: بيل ليس للبيع. الأمر  لا يتعلق بالمقابل المادي. فنحن لم نتحدث بشأن بيعه مع أي نادي إطلاقاً.

----------


## mohamed73

ذكرت  صحيفة  "سبورت " الكتلانية أن المدير الرياضي لفريق برشلونة أتصل بوكيل  أعمال المدافع الدولي البرازيلي دافيد لويز لاعب تشيلسي الإنكليزي  من أجل  بداية مفاوضات ضمه خلال الميركاتو الصيفي الحالي .    
أعلن نادي باريس سان جيرمان حامل لقب الدوري الفرنسي لكرة القدم الجمعة عن تعاقده مع المدافع البرازيلي ماركينيوس.     
إستبعد  مايكل لاودروب المدير الفني لفريق سوانزي سيتي إحتمالية إنتقاله لفريق  برشلونة ليحل منصب المدير الفني للفريق خلفاً لتيتو فيلانوفا.

----------


## mohamed73

وضع  كارلو أنشيلوتي مدرب نادي العاصمة الإسبانية ريال مدريد خطة طوارئ للفريق  في حال رحيل فابيو كوينتراو عن الفريق وهو الذي كان قد صرَّح في وقتٍ سابق  بأنّه لا يشعر بالإرتياح في مدريد خصوصاً من الصحافة وبعض الجماهير التي  وحسب وصفه لا تعامله بأسلوب جيد .    
أوضح  نادي سيسكا موسكو الروسي، أنه ما زال بانتظار نادي ميلان الإيطالي لتقديم  عرضه المتوقع لـ"كيسوكي هوندا" نجم الفريق الروسي، للانتقال لإيطاليا هذا  الصيف، مؤكدًا أن النادي حتى الآن لم يأته أي عرض لطلب انضمام اللاعب  الياباني من طرف نادي ميلان.     
أكدت  القناة الكتلانية الثالثة "تي في 3" ما أوردته صحيفة سبور الكتلانية حول  دفع برشلونة لقيمة فسخ عقد المدرب لويس أنريكي لفريق سيلتا فيغو وتعيينه  مدربا لخلافة المغادر تيتو فيلانوفا.

----------


## mohamed73

كشف  علي سالم عفيفة أمين السر العام ورئيس جهاز الكرة بنادي الريان في تصريحات  خاصة للموقع الرسمي للنادي أن صفقة التعاقد مع النجم الأرجنتيني خوان  فورلان محترف إسبانيول الإسباني قد حسمت بشكل فعلي بعد أن أعطت إدارة ناديه  الضوء الأخضر لإتمام انتقاله لدوري نجوم قطر.   
تقدم  مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي بعرض جديد لضم لاعب وسط برشلونة الإسباني سيسك  فابريغاس، وذلك بحسب ما ذكر موقع "سكاي سبورتس" السبت. وبلغت قيمة العرض 35  مليون يورو    
ميراليس بيانيتش نجم وسط روما الإيطالي يؤكد بقاءه في صفوف نادي العاصمة بالرغم من اهتمام آرسنال وتوتنهام الإنكليزيين بخدماته.    
قال  نادي كريستال بالاس الصاعد حديثا إلى دوري انكلترا الممتاز لكرة القدم في  بيان بموقعه على الانترنت السبت إنه تعاقد لمدة عام واحد مع كيفن فيليبس  مهاجم منتخب انكلترا السابق الذي سيكمل عامه الأربعين هذا الاسبوع.    
تقدم  نادي بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم بعرض جديد إلى فرناندو غاغوو  لاعب فالنسيا الإسباني. .وسافر غاغو إلى إسبانيا بصحبة ممثليه، من اجل  تقديم عرض جديد إلى فالنسيا يتمثل في شراء 50 بالمائة من بطاقة اللاعب،  بعدما رفض فالنسيا عرضا سابقا من النادي الأرجنتيني.     
أكد  "كلوز ألوفاس" المدير الرياضي لنادي وولفسبورغ الألماني، اهتمام ناديه  بالتعاقد مع لويز غوستافو لاعب خط وسط نادي بايرن ميونخ الألماني ومنتخب  البرازيل، وذلك بعد الأخبار التي أوضحت بأن اللاعب البرازيلي خارج حسابات  غوارديولا     
أكد  نادي ارسنال الذي ينافس في دوري انكلترا الممتاز لكرة القدم السبت أنه  استغنى عن خدمات مدافعه البرازيلي اندريه سانتوس الذي عاد إلى بلاده  للانضمام إلى فلامنغو.

----------


## mohamed73

استبعد  المدرب الألماني يوب هاينكيس الذي قاد بايرن ميونيخ إلى ثلاثية تاريخية  الموسم الماضي (الدوري والكأس المحليان ومسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة  القدم)، استئناف عمله التدريبي واضعا حدا للشائعات التي رشحته لقيادة  برشلونة الإسباني.    
ذكرت  مصادر صحفية أن إدارة النصر السعودي فى طريقها للاستغناء عن المهاجم  البرازيلي إيلتون وذلك لحاجة الفريق للاعب فى محور الارتكاز، وتسعى الإدارة  حالياً لضم لاعب محلى فى هذا المركز وإذا لم تتمكن فلن يكون أمامها سوى  الاستغناء عن إيلتون للبحث عن لاعب أجنبي آخر في محور الارتكاز، وستحدد  الإدارة موقفها من اللاعب خلال اليومين المقبلين.    
تعاقدت  إدارة نادي الوحدة السعودي لكرة القدم مع المدرب الروماني سيوريان فلورين  وأبدى المدرب سعادته بهذه الخطوة التدريبية في حياته ما يدفعه لبذل قصارى  جهده لصناعة فريق قوي يعيد للنادي هيبته التي تضمن عودته لدوري جميل  السعودي بشكل مميز في الموسم الرياضي المقبل.    
11:41•المدرب  الإستكلندي ديفيد مويس مدرب مانشيستر يونايتد يحرص على أن يملك ويلفريد  زاها صاحب الـ(20 عاما) على إعداد جيد بعد إنتقاله من كريستال بالاس بمبلغ  18 مليون إسترليني. راين غيغز الذي سيحتفل بعيد ميلاده 40 بشهر تشرين  الثاني/ نوفمبر سيكون المرشد اللاعب.    
يستعد  فريق برشلونة لتقديم عرض جديد لنظيره ليفربول من أجل الحصول على خدمات  المدافع الدنماركي دانييل أغير في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية وقالت مصادر  صحافية أن بطل اسبانيا مستعد لدفع 15 مليون يورو.    
أعلن  نادي بني ياس رسميا السبت أن نادي "بلاكبيرن" الإنكليزي طلب اللاعب  الإماراتي عامر عبد الرحمن، وقال متحدث باسم النادي للصحفيين في أبو ظبي أن  اللاعب مطلوب للانضمام لصفوف النادي الانكليزي للموسم المقبل.    
رئيس  نادي توتنهام الإنكليزي دانيال ليفي يستعد لتحطيم رقم القياسي لنادي في  الصفقات وتقديم عرض بقيمة 18 مليون إسترليني لظفر بخدمات الإسباني سولدادو.    
كشفت  صحيفة الديلي ميل الإنكليزية أن إدارة نادي أرسنال تستعد لتقديم عرض جديد  لريال مدريد من أجل إنتقال المهاجم غونزالو هيغواين لصفوف المدفعجية.    
بدأ  نادي ريال مدريد أولى خطوات تأمين جوهرته الجديدة خيسي رودريغز نجم منتخب  إسبانيا للشباب والملقب بـ"كريستيانو رونالدو الجديد"، حيث يعتزم تقديم عقد  له يتضمن شرطا جزائيا خرافيا بقيمة "200 مليون يورو".    
نجح  نادي العربي القطري في التعاقد مع النجم الجزائري كريم زياني ليكون  المحترف الرابع في الفريق بعد البرازيلي فاندرلي والبحريني سيد عدنان  والأكوادوري ميزا وذلك بعد ساعات قليلة من انهاء خدماته مع نادي الجيش  وتكريمه من قبل المسؤولين بالرغم من أن عقده لايزال ممتدا لموسم آخر.

----------


## mohamed73

أثار  وجود يحيى الشهري لاعب نادي النصر في ناديه السابق الاتفاق وحضوره لكامل  تدريبات الفريق الاتفاقي الأول السبت حفيظة الجماهير النصراوية والاتفاقية  على حد سواء وذلك نتيجة للأخبار التي تسربت بشأن إمكانية عودة اللاعب  لفريقه السابق بعد التصريحات التي أطلقها الرئيس الاتفاقي عبد العزيز  الدوسري الأسبوع الماضي والتي أكد من خلالها أن عودة الشهري ممكنة في حال  عدم دفع نادي النصر لمستحقات نادي الاتفاق من الصفقة.   
15:38•اعلن  نادي الغرافة القطري لكرة القدم رسميا اليوم الاحد انتقال مهاجمه  البرازيلي اليكس رافائيل الى صفوف مواطنه نادي انترناسيونال اعتبارا من  الموسم المقبل. وذكر الموقع الرسمي للغرافة ان النادي وافق علي انتقال  اليكس بعد العرض المادي الجيد الذي تلقاه من النادي البرازيلي وهو ما ساهم  في اتمام الصفقة    
13:59•انضم  فريق نابولي لقائمة المهتمين بالتعاقد مع لاعب فالنسيا روبيرتو سولدادو في  فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية و ذلك وفقاً لما ورد في صحيفة الكوريري ديللو  سبورت. و كان اللاعب البالغ من العمر 28 عاماً قد إرتبط إسمه بالإنتقال  لفريق توتنهام الذي أبدى إستعداده  لتقديم عرض يقدر ب 18 مليون إسترليني.    
13:19•تنازل  لاعب الأهلي صالح الشهري عن عرض اتلتيكو مدريد الأسباني الذي تلقاه وعاد  لناديه الأهلي السعودي بعد أن انتظم الثنائي الشهري وعلي الزبيدي في  تدريبات الفريق الكروي الأول بالنادي الأهلي والتي أقيمت الأحد على ملعب  الأمير محمد العبدالله الفيصل بالنادي.     
12:19•يتوقع  بريندان رودرجز مدرب ليفربول بقاء المهاجم لويس سواريز في صفوف النادي  المنتمي للدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم الموسم القادم لكنه لم يستبعد  الاستغناء عنه بمقابل مناسب. وقال رودجرز للصحفيين في ملبورن الاثنين عند  سؤاله عن توقعاته بشأن بقاء سواريز في ليفربول "نعم اعتقد هذا بشدة."    
11:45•قدم  ارسين فينغر مدرب آرسنال الإنكليزي إلى نادي سوانسي سيتي ١٠ مليون جنية  استرليني للظفر في خدمات آشلي ويليامز ولكن النادي الويلزي أكد أن لن يقبل  ببيع لاعبه بأقل من  ١٢ مليون.    
10:54•ذكرت  صحيفة "اكسبريس" البريطانية النجم الإيفواري ديدييه دروغبا أن اللاعب تحدث  مع المدرب البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو، من أجل البحث في امكانية استعادته مرة  أخرى في تشيلسي لحل مشكلة العقم الهجومي في الفريق الأزرق وأيضاً  للإستفادة من خبراته في تدريب المهاجمين الشبان والإستفاده من إحتكاكه بهم.    
10:38•أغلق  الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي المدير الفني الجديد لفريق ريال مدريد الإسباني  الباب امام أي تعاقدات جديدة للنادي الملكي هذا الصيف، مؤكدا أن فريقه  مكتمل وليس في حاجة لأي صفقة أخرى. وعن احتياجه لصفقات جديدة، علق "لدينا  لاعبين محترفين، أنا سعيد بتدريبهم، لا أحتاج لاعبين آخرين".    
10:20•نفى  كارلو أنشيلوتي المدير الفني لفريق ريال مدريد الأنباء التي أفادت بموافقة  ريال مدريد على بيع المهاجم غونزالو هيغواين لفريق نابولي. و عن هذه  الأنباء قال أنشيلوتي : هذه الأخبار غير صحيحة بالمرة. لم أسمع شئ عن هذا  الأمر إطلاقاً. عندما نتحدث عن هيغواين الأن يجب أن نتحدث عليه كلاعب لريال  مدريد. فهو لاعب رائع و مهاجم ممتاز. فلقد راينا اليوم إنه إستطاع إحراز  هدف بعد دخوله للملعب بدقيقة واحدة.    
02:48•ذكرت  الإداغه الأرجنتينية "لا ريد" في ساعات متأخرة من الأحد أن "تاتا" مارتينو  المدرب السابق لنادي نيويلز أولد بويز سيسافر الإثنين لمدينة برشلونة من  أجل الإجتماع مع ساندرو روسيل رئيس النادي الكتالوني و مجلس إدارته ترقبا  لتدريبه الفريق خلفا لفرانسيسك "تيتو" فيلانوفا.    
01:00•أكد  فيلاس بواس المدير الفني لتوتنهام الإنكليزي حرصه على تدعيم صفوف فريقه  بمهاجمين جدد، وأوضح المدرب البرتغالي أن خياراته انحصرت بين روبيرتو  سولدادو ولوك ريمي    
قدم نيوكاسل الإنكليزي 10 ملايين يورو لنادي ليون الفرنسي من أجل ضم المهاجم الفرنسي غوميز    
أعلن  فريق هيلاس فيرونا  العائد لدوري الدرجة الأولى الإيطالي عن تعاقده مع  لاعب الوسط الهجومي الصربي بوسكو جونكوفيك قادما من فريق جنوى    
أقترح  فريق بابولي الإيطالي مبلغ 35 مليون يورو على ريال مدريد الإسباني مقابل  ضم مهاجمه الأرجنتيني غونزالو هيغواين ، ليشكل ثالث لاعب ينضم للفريق  الإيطالي بعد زملاءه الإسبانيان كالخون و ألبيول .    
رفض  فريق بورتو بطل الدوري البرتغالي عرضا من فريق ويستهام يونايتد الإنكليزي  لضم مهاجمه الدولي البرتغالي سيلفيستر فاريلا بسبب عدم موافقته على المقابل  المادي المقترح .    
أكد رودجريغيز مدجرب فريق ليفربول في  تصريح  ل"سكاي" انتقال حارسه الدولي الإسباني بيب راينا نحو الدوري الإيطالي وفريق نابولي .    
وضع  ناصر الشاذلي لاعب منتخب بلجيكا حدا للتكهنات حول مستقبله بعدما اعلن  توتنهام هوتسبير الذي ينافس في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم تعاقده  مع لاعب تفينتي انشيده اليوم الاحد.     
قال  نابولي الذي ينافس في دوري الدرجة الاولى الايطالي لكرة القدم الاحد إنه  توصل لاتفاق من أجل شراء راؤول البيول قلب دفاع منتخب اسبانيا من ريال  مدريد.

----------


## mohamed73

كشفت شبكة إي إس بي إن أن إدارة  نادي تشيلسي قد بدأت مفاوضاته مع لاعب الوسط خوان ماتا من أجل تمديد عقده مع الفريق.    نفى  ديفيد مويس المدير الفني الجديد لفريق مانشستر يونايتد الأنباء التي تفيد  بإقتراب مهاجم الشياطين الحمر واين روني من مغادرة قلعة الأولد ترافورد و  ذلك وفقاً لتصريحاته للموقع الرسمي للنادي على الإنترنت.    
رفع  نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي لكرة القدم قيمة العرض المقدم منه لشراء  اللاعب الإسباني الدولي سيسك فابريغاس من برشلونة الإسباني إلى 40 مليون  يورو (52 مليون دولار) ، حسبما أكدت صحيفة "ديلي ميرور" البريطانية  الثلاثاء.    
قدم  نادي نيويل اولد بويز الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم المهاجم الفرنسي المخضرم  ديفيد تريزيغيه (35 عاما) للجماهير ووسائل الإعلام بعدما انضم للفريق لمدة  موسم واحد على سبيل الإعارة.وكان تريزيغيه قاد ريفر بلات للصعود إلي دوري  الدرجة الأولى العام الماضي، لينتقل بعدها إلى نيويل أولد بويز بعد تعافيه  من إصابة قوية في الركبة في أيار/مايو الماضي.    
أشاد  الايطالي باولو دي كانيو مدرب سندرلاند الانكليزي بمواطنه ايمانويلي  جاكيريني واعتبره احد افضل اللاعبين في اوروبا. وانتقل لاعب الوسط الدولي  (28 عاما) القادر على اللعب في مركز الظهير، الجناح، الهجوم او الوسط  الهجومي، الاسبوع الماضي من يوفنتوس حامل لقب الدوري الايطالي لكرة القدم  في الموسمين الاخيرين مقابل 5ر7 ملايين يورو.    
اعلن  برشلونة بطل اسبانيا الثلاثاء تعيين الارجنتيني جيراردو مارتينو مدربا  للفريق خلفا لتيتو فيلانوفا.ويبلغ مارتينو من العمر 50 عاما وولد في مدينة  روساريو مسقط رأس ليونيل ميسي نجم برشلونة وافضل لاعب في العالم.وقال  برشلونة بموقعه على الانترنت انه تعاقد مع مارتينو لمدة عامين.    
عبر  المدافع المتعدد الادوار ميكاه ريتشاردز عن رغبته في البقاء مع مانشستر  سيتي وصيف بطل الدوري الانكليزي لكرة القدم، لكنه حذر من عدم إشراكه أساسيا  بانتظام.وارتبط اسم ريتشاردز (25 عاما) بترك ملعب "الاتحاد" الى انتر  ميلان الايطالي وهو يملك سنتين لانتهاء عقده مع الفريق الازرق.    
المهاجم  البرازيلي سيغويرا يطلب من ناديه غرناطة المنافس في الدوري الاسباني لكرة  القدم السماح له بالمغادرة إلى ريال مدريد، والدولي الاسباني سولدادو يغلق  صفقة انتقاله رسميا إلى توتنهام، ونادي اشبيلية يطلب التعاقد مع لاعب باريس  سان جيرمان المهاجم غاميرو.    
صحيفة  آس المدريدية: أكد نادي ريال مدريد وصيف بطل الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم  أنه سيقوم بتقديم العرض المطلوب لشراء المهاجم الأوراغوياني لويس سواريز من  ليفربول مباشرة حال بيع المهاجم الأرجنتيني غونزالز هيغواين إلى نابولي  الايطالي.    
أعلن  نادي الجزيرة المنافس للدوري الإماراتي بكرة القدم انضمام اللاعب المغربي  عبد العزيز برادة القادم من خيتافي الإسباني، وهو اللاعب المحترف الرابع في  صفوف الفريق للموسم المقبل، بعد الكوري هيونج مين والبرازيلي ريكآردو  آوليفيرا، كما قدم النادي نيلسون فالديز مهاجم منتخب باراغواي الذي انضم  للجزيرة الأسبوع الماضي .    
كشفت  صحيفة أس الأسبانية توصل فريق نابولي الايطالي لإنفاق مع نظيره ريال مدريد  الاسباني من أجل شراء المهاجم غونزالو هيغواين مقابل 37 مليون يورو.     
أوضح  يورغن كلوب مدرب بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني، أن لم يتمكن من ضم لاعبين جدد  بعد خسارة ماريو غوتزه، ويقول: لقد فكرنا بالتوقيع مع إيسكو، وعندما دخل  ريال مدريد بالسباق من أجل التوقيع معه، كانت فرصنا قد انتهت، أيضًا كانت  لدينا رغبة بالتعاقد مع تياغو الكانتارا.    
أكد  جيرارد بيكية مدافع فريق برشلونة أن فريق مانشستر يونايتد يضيع وقته  بالتفاوض مع لاعب وسط البلوغرانا سيسك فابريغاس من أجل إقناعه بالإنتقال  لقلعة الأولد ترافورد في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية.    
ذكر  حسن يبدة لاعب خط الوسط نادي غرناطة الإثنين أنه يأمل بأن ينضم زميله في  الفريق غويليرمي سيكويرا إلى نادي ريال مدريد حيث أنه في الآونة الأخيرة  أشارت بعض التقارير الإعلامية في إسبانيا أن النادي الملكي مهتم بالظهير  الأيسر البرازيلي ليحل محل فابيو كوينتراو الذي يريد مغادرة العاصمة  الإسبانية.    
نشرت  تقارير صحفية إنكليزية أن نادي توتنهام الإنكليزي قد أتم صفقة التعاقد مع  سولدادو لاعب فالنسيا بـ18 مليون يورو وأن مدير الفريق المالي قد غادر نحو  إسبانيا حتى ينهي التفاصيل الصغيرة للصفقة    
يثق  نادي تشيلسي الإنكليزي، بطل كأس الأندية الأوروبية لكرة القدم، أن واين  روني نجم الغريم مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي سيوقع لهم قريباً، ولا يفصلهم  عن الصفقة سوى بعض الوقت.     
أكدت  صحيفة ماركا الإسبانية أن نادي برشلونة، بطل الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم،  قد أتم صفقة التعاقد مع تاتا مارتينيو مدرب نيلوز أولد بويز كمدرباً جديداً  للفريق الكتالوني خلفاً لتيتو فيلانوفا.    
انتقل  المهاجم الفرنسي المخضرم دافيد تريزيغي لفريق نيولز أولد بويز بطل المرحلة  الختامية في الأرجنتين في عقد انتقال حر بعد إنتهاء علاقته بفريقه السابق  ريفربلات . وكان اللاعب البالغ من العمر 35 سنة في طريقه مرة أخرى للدوري  الفرنسي حيث أبدت عدة فرق رغبتها في الإستفادة من خبرته الطويلة ، لكنه فضل  البقاء في مسقط رأسه الأرجنتين  .    
أكدت  الصحافة التركية أن فريق بيسكيتاش مهتم بخدمات النجم البرازيلي رونالدينهو  لاعب فريق أتليتكو مينرو البرازيلي ، ويرغب في التعاقد معه و إعادته لجو  الدوريات الأوروبية .    
كشفت  صحيفة الموندو ديبورتيفو الأسبانية أن إدارة فريق ملقا تستعد لتقديم عرض  لنظيرها برشلونة من اجل الحصول على خدمات إبراهيم أفيلاي في فترة  الإنتقالات الحالية.    
انضم  فريق نابولي لقائمة المهتمين بالتعاقد مع لاعب فالنسيا روبيرتو سولدادو في  فترة الانتقالات الصيفية و ذلك وفقاً لما ورد في صحيفة الكوريري ديللو  سبورت. و كان اللاعب البالغ من العمر 28 عاماً قد إرتبط إسمه بالإنتقال  لفريق توتنهام الذي أبدى إستعداده  لتقديم عرض يقدر ب 18 مليون إسترليني.    
قالت  تقارير صحفية إيطالية، أن نادي آنجي الروسي تقدم بعرض كبير للتعاقد مع  ستيفان الشعراوي مهاجم نادي ميلان الإيطالي. وكشفت ذات التقارير عن أن  العرض الروسي تضمن حصول ميلان عن 35 مليون يورو إضافة إلى الكاميروني  المخضرم صامويل إيتو.    
وصل  لمدينة الدمام السعودية مدافع نادي باهيا البرازيلي داني موريس للالتحاق  بتدريبات ناديه السعودي الجديد الاتفاق الذي وقع له عقدا لمدة عام واحد  لدعم خط دفاع الفريق بعد رحيل مواطنه كارلوس سانتوس بعدما خاض تجربة  احترافية ناجحة لمدة عامين مع الفريق.    
نجحت  إدارة نادي آرسنال في التوصل لاتفاق مع نادي أتليتكو مينيرو البرازيلي  لانتقال جناح الفريق بيرنارد لقلعة الإمارات في فترة الانتقالات الصيفية  الحالية وذلك وفقاً لما ذكرته صحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية.    
كشفت  شبكة "سكاي سبورتس" أن إدارة نادي برشلونة لن تتخذ قرارا بشأن بيع لاعب  الوسط سيسك فابريغاس أو بقائه مع الفريق إلا بعد تعيين مدير فني جديد  للفريق. وكان مانشستر يونايتد قد أكد على لسان مدربه ديفيد مويس بإنه تقدم  بعرض جديد يقدر بـ25 مليون جنية إسترليني لنظيره برشلونة من أجل الظفر  بتوقيع قائد آرسنال السابق.    
قال  عبد الرزاق المضف أمين سر النادي العربي المنتمي للدوري الكويتي الممتاز  لكرة القدم الاثنين: إن النادي اقترب من الحصول على خدمات البرازيلي لويس  فرناندو لاعب وسط نادي دبا الفجيرة الاماراتي السابق ليكون المحترف الرابع  في صفوف الفريق للموسم الجديد.

----------


## mohamed73

دعا  قائد فريق روما الإيطالي لكرة القدم فرانشيسكو توتي زميله لاعب الوسط  الدولي دانييلي دي روسي للبقاء في فريق العاصمة الإيطالية وعدم الإصرار على  الانتقال إلى فريق آخر.    نصح  برندان رودجرز المدير الفني لنادي ليفربول الإنكليزي لكرة القدم نادي  ارسنال بضرورة زيادة عرضه المالي بشكل كبير، إذا أراد حقا الحصول على جهود  المهاجم الأوراغوياني الدولي لويس سواريز.وتقدم ارسنال بثاني عروضه  لليفربول لضم سواريز، حيث عرض 40 وواحد مليون جنيه استرليني (نحو 4ر61  مليون دولار) ولكن قوبل العرض بالرفض.    
استكمل  نابولي إجراء التعاقد مع الارجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين مهاجم ريال مدريد  وسيقدمه النادي المنتمي لدوري الدرجة الأولى الايطالي لكرة القدم لوسائل  الإعلام الخميس.    
أكدت  صحيفة الديلي ميرور أنَّ ريال مدريد الاسباني يستعد لتقديم عرض أفضل لضم  اللاعب الأوراغوياني نجم خط هجوم نادي ليفربول الإنكليزي لويس سواريز..  اللاعب كان قد أبدى سابقاً رغبته باللعب في صفوف ريال مدريد وقدم الملكي  فقط 30 مليون جنيه وقتها، وبحسب التقرير فهو الآن سيقدم عرضاً يفوق الـ40  مليون التي قدمها أرسنال.    
رفض  اللاعب الدولي الألماني التركي الأصل إلكاي غوندوغان تجديد عقده مع نادي  بروسيا دورتموند والذي ينتهي في 2014 وذلك وفقاً لما نقلته صحيفة بيلد  الألمانية، وقد أشارت الصحيفة الألمانية إلى أنَّ اللاعب لديه رغبة في  التوقيع مع ريال مدريد حيث وُعد بأن يكون خليفةً لـ تشابي الونسو في خط وسط  النادي الأبيض.    
02:18•أعلن  أولمبياكوس اليوناني الأربعاء أنه تعاقد مع المهاجم الأرجنتيني خافيير  سافيولا لمدة عامين.ودافع سافيولا عن ألوان ملقا الإسباني الموسم الماضي  وسجله له 8 اهداف في 27 مباراة في الدوري المحلي، وذلك بعد أن انتقل اليه  من بنفيكا البرتغالي الذي دافع عن ألوانه من 2009 حتى 2012.    
02:10•قال  نادي أتلتيكو مدريد الأسباني لكرة القدم اليوم الأربعاء أنه ضم روبرتو  حارس ريال سرقسطة ، الذي هبط إلى الدرجة الثانية ، دون أن يكشف عن قيمة  الصفقة.    
01:29•أعلنت  إدارة نادي الشعلة عن الصفقة المحلية الرابعة لها هذا الموسم بالتوقيع مع  مهاجم الاهلي والتعاون السابق احمد مفلح لمدة موسم  يمثل من خلاله صفوف  الفريق الموسم في دوري عبداللطيف جميل ، في المقابل قدم اللاعب شكره  وتقديره على ثقة الادارة في قدراته متمنياً التوفيق مع زملائة اللاعبين في  تقديم مستوى يرضي طموحات سفير الخرج .    
01:02•يوقع  النجم الأوروغواياني لويس سواريز خلال الساعات المقبلة على طلب لإدارة  نادي ليفربول الإنكليزي للرحيل عن النادي وقبول عرض نادي آرسنال الذي قدمه  المدفعجية منذ ساعات ويبلغ 40 مليون جنيه استرليني بالإضافة لجنيه واحد  أضافه رئيس النادي على العرض كنوع من السخرية من إدارة ليفربول وكناية عن  عدم النية لزيادة العرض عن الـ40 مليون استرليني المعروضة.    
00:44•قال  نادي بارتيزان بطل الدوري الصربي لكرة القدم الأربعاء إنه ضم الكاميروني  ايريك غيمبا لاعب خط وسط مانشستر يونايتد السابق إلى صفوفه لمدة عامين.    
00:24•أكدت  تقارير إنكليزية سعي نادي فالنسيا الإسباني للتعاقد مع خافيير هيرنانديز  "تشيتشاريتو" ليكون بديلا للمهاجم سولدادو الذي تدور حوله العديد من  المفاوضات من أندية ليفربول وتوتنهام هوتسبيرز الإنكليزيين.    
23:40•رفضت  إدارة نادي أرسنال العرض المقدم من فريق روما للحصول على خدمات اللاعب  جرفينيو مقابل 8 مليون يورو في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية. و إجتمع والتر  ساباتيني المدير الرياضي لنادي روما مع مسئولين أرسنال في العاصمة  الإنكليزية لندن ظهر اليوم لبحث إمكانية شراء اللاعب الأيفواري مقابل 8  يورو.    
22:36•جدد فريق ريال مدريد عقد مهاجمه الشاب جيسي رودريغيز  لمدة 4 سنوات مع رفع راتبه السنوي لأزيد من مليون يورو .    
21:51•تعقدت  مهمة المهاجم المغربي منير الحمداوي في فريقه الإيطالي فيورنتينا حيث أصبح  الحصول على مركز أساسي في الفريق شبه مستحيل في ظل قدوم الألماني ماريو  غوميز وعدم أقتناع الطاقم التقني للفيولا بالمهاجم المغربي وترغب عدة أندية  في انتداب المهاجم المغربي أبرزها الثنائي الهولندي إندهوفن وتفينتي  لكنهما اصطدما بمطالبة النادي الإيطالي بمبلغ 5 ملايين يورو للتعاقد مع  اللاعب المغربي.    
21:48•ذكر  "خواكيم فاتزكه"، المدير التنفيذي لنادي بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني، بأن  ناديه سيرحب وبكل سرور لعودة "شينغي كاغاوا"، اللاعب الياباني الدولي ولاعب  وسط مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي، ولاعب دورتموند السابق، وذلك بعد تصريحات  كاغاوا بأنه محبط من موسمه الأول مع بطل إنكلترا.    
رفض  جمهور نابولي الانتظار حتى وصول مهاجمه الجديد غونزالو هيغواين إلى مقر  النادي لإجراء الفحوص الطبية الروتينية، ليتوجه بأعدادا كبيرة إلى روما  التي تبعد 150 كم عن مدينته من أجل استقبال الهداف الأرجنتيني في مطار  العاصمة الإيطالية.    
أقترب  فريق رين الفرنسي من التعاقد مع الدولي البرتغالي الشاب نيلسون أوليفيرا  (21 سنة) من فريق بنفيكا على سبيل الإعارة لمدة سنة دون إمكانية شراءه بشكل  نهائي .    
يحتاج  مدرب فريق مانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي لكرة القدم ديفيد مويز لتقديم عرض  سريع للحصول على لاعبه السابق في إيفرتون مروان فيلايني.    
يقترب  نادي روما الإيطالي لكرة القدم من إعلان ضم الجناح العاجي الدولي جرفينيو  الذي يلعب حاليا في صفوف أرسنال الإنكليزي مقابل 8 ملايين يورو حسب ما  ذكرته تقارير صحفية إيطالية.    
كشفت  صحيفة الكوريري ديللو سبورت الإيطالية أن إدارة نادي إنتر ميلان تفكر في  ضم مهاجم روما ماركو بوريللو على سبيل الإعارة في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية.    
قال  نادي ملقا المنتمي لدوري الدرجة الأولى الاسباني لكرة القدم الاربعاء إن  جوليو بابتيستا اللاعب الدولي البرازيلي السابق سيترك النادي وسيعود إلى  بلاده للانضمام إلى كروزيرو بعدما طاردته الإصابات على مدار عامين ونصف  العام أمضاها في اسبانيا.    
اللاعب  الياباني كيسوكي هوندا يؤكد الأربعاء عبر وكيل أعماله أنه على خطوة من  الإنتقال إلى ميلان الإيطالي والتوقيع رسمياً سيتم الأربعاء ولم يتبقى إلى  الرتوش الأخيرة فقط.وقال وكيل هوندا إن سسكا موسكو وافق على عرض ميلان  المادي، وحصل الاتفاق بين اللاعب والنادي أيضاَ.    
أعلن  نادي أشبيلية الأسباني لكرة القدم رسميا الأربعاء تعاقده مع المهاجم كيفين  غاميرو لاعب فريق باريس سان جيرمان بطل الدوري الفرنسي.وذكرت تقارير  إعلامية أن إشبيلية سيحصل على خدمات اللاعب الفرنسي (26 عاما) مقابل عشرة  ملايين يورو (2ر13 مليون دولار).    
توصل  فيورنتينا الذي ينافس في دوري الدرجة الأولى الايطالي لكرة القدم لاتفاق  من أجل ضم لاعب الوسط السلوفيني يوسيب ايليتشيتش من غريمه المحلي باليرمو.    
هاجم  مالك نادي ليفربول الانكليزي جون هنري إدارة أرسنال بعد أن قدم الفريق  اللندني جنية إسترليني واحد فوق مبلغ 40 مليون، هو قيمة فسخ عقد المهاجم  الأوراغوياني لويس سواريز، وللمرة الثالثة يرفض ليفربول عرض آرسنال بعد  عرضين سابقين الأول كان بقيمة 30 مليون إسترليني والثاني كان بقيمة 35  مليون إسترليني.    
أكد  لوران مدرب باريس سان جرمان بطل الدوري الفرنسي لكرة القدم اقتراب رحيل  المهاجم كيفن غاميرو.وقال ان غاميرو ترك معسكر الفريق وسينضم مبدئيا إلى  اشبيلية الاسباني.وفي ظل وجود الهداف السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفتيش  والاوروغوياني ادينسون كافاني القادم من نابولي الايطالي، تقلصت حظوظ  غاميرو بالمشاركة مع فريق العاصمة.    
على  ذمة صحيفة ماركا: هيغواين سينتقل رسميا من ريال مدريد إلى نابولي، وغاميرو  سيوقع لحساب اشبيلية لمدة 5 مواسم، وفالنسيا لن يبيع سولدادو لتوتنهام  بأقل من 30 مليون يورو، وحارس مرمى اتلتيكو مدريد أسينجو ينتقل إلى  فياريال.    
أعلنت  صحيفة الماركا الاسبانية أن اللاعب الويلزي جاريث بيل سينتقل حتما إلى  مدريد مدريد بـ ٨٥ مليون جنيه استرلي بعقد لمدة ٦ سنوات وأن موكل اللاعب  جوناثان بارنت قد إجتمع مع مسؤولي النادي الملكي لمناقشة الصفقة.    
ذكر  الصحفي جيانلوكا دي مارزيو والمختص في سوق الانتقالات أن خوسيه مانويل  "بيبي" رينا حارس مرمى ليفربول أصبح حكما في نادي نابولي.. الدولي الإسباني  سيصل لوصيف بطل إيطاليا ليحل محل "دي سانتيس" والذي سينتقل إلى روما،  ووفقا لنفس المصدر فإن حارس مرمى برشلونة وفياريال السابق سيصل إلى نابولي  الأربعاء وسيجري الفحوصات الطبية ومن المرتقب أن يوقع على العقد والذي تمت  مراجعته من طرف المحامين والانتهاء منه.    
وصل  المدافع التونسي أمين عباس (26 عاما) إلى مدينة الدمام السعودية للالتحاق  بتدريبات فريق النهضة بعد العقد الاحترافي الذي أبرم بين اللاعب وفريق  النهضة العائد إلى دوري الأضواء السعودي بعد 20 عاما من الغياب. يذكر آن  صفقة عباس هي الصفقة الأخيرة التي أتمت فيها إدارة النهضة تعاقداتها  الأجنبية،بعد أن وقعت مع البحريني عبد اللطيف والمالي تراوري والبرازيلي  رينان.    
قال  مدرب الهلال السعودي سامي الجابر أن المهاجم ياسر القحطاني باق مع الهلال،  مؤكدا: "ياسر هو قائد الهلال وقائدي وكل ما أثير عن قرب انتقاله لنادي آخر  مجرد إشاعات غير صحيحة لن نلتفت لها تماما، والفترة المقبلة تتطلب العمل  والتكاتف من الجميع".    
قد  مجلس إدارة نادي العربي القطري مؤتمرا صحفيا من أجل الإعلان عن صفقة  التعاقد مع اللاعب الجزائري الدولي كريم زياني لمدة موسمين بعد إنهاء  ارتباطه قبل فترة قصيرة مع ناديه السابق الجيش وأيضا تقديمه إلى وسائل  الإعلام مرتديا قميص فريقه الجديد.    
وافق  نادي نابولي الإيطالي على الشروط التي فرضها نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني  للتخلي عن المهاجم الأرجنتيني غونزالو هيغواين لاعب الفريق الملكي، وذلك كي  ينضم لوصيف بطل الدوري الإيطالي كبديل لإدينسون كافاني المنتقل إلى باريس  سان جيرمان الفرنسي.    
وقع  النجم الأرجنتيني خوان فورلين الثلاثاء رسميا لنادي الريان القطري لمدة  أربعة مواسم قادما من فريق إسبانيول الإسباني وذلك في حضور علي سالم عفيفة  أمين السر العام ورئيس جهاز الكرة بالنادي ووكيل اعماله وسعد أبو الذهب  مدير النادي وفريد محبوب مدير الفريق.    
أكد  البرتغالي فيلاس بواس المدير الفني لنادي توتنهام هوتسبيرز الإنكليزي أن  خطط النادي للمستقبل تعتمد على الويلزي غاريث بيل معتبرا أنه لاعب رائع  ونافيا في الوقت ذاته انتقاله إلى ريال مدريد الإسباني.    
عاد  رئيس نادي باليرمو الإيطالي ماوريسيو زامباريني إلى دائرة الضوء مجددا  بتصريحاته المثيرة للجدل، حيث نصح نادي باريس سان جرمان الفرنسي بالاستغناء  عن الهداف السويدي زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش ليتمكن من الاستفادة بشكل كامل من  خدمات مهاجمه الجديد إدينسون كافاني.    
وقال  انييستا في تصريحات أدلى بها في حدث خيري وتناقلتها وسائل الإعلام  الاسبانية الثلاثاء: "لا أرى سيسك راحلا، من الطبيعي أن يجذب العظماء  اهتمام الأندية الأخرى، برشلونة محظوظ جدا لوجوده وأتمنى أن نتمكن من  الاحتفاظ به".    
تخلى  فريق فينربخشة التركي عن فكرة التعاقد مع الدولي البارغواياني أوسكار  كاردوزو مهاجم بنفيكا البرتغالي نتيجة إصرار فريقه على التخلي عنه مقابل 15  مليون يورو .    
شدد  الكولومبي ماكنيلي توريس ان توقيعه مع نادي الشباب السعودي قراراً صائباً  بهدف تأمين مستقبله وبهدف توفير حياة كريمة لاسرته. حيث كان قد وقع مع  الشباب عقداً يمتد لثلاث سنوات مقبلة.    
نفى  حديث رئيس نادي الاتحاد المهندس محمد فايز،ما كان قد ادلى به نائبه  المحامي عادل جمجوم حيال مبلغ  التعاقد مع البرازيلي القضية سوزا، ، فبعد  أن نفى جمجوم بشكل قاطع أن يكون المبلغ قد تجاوز الـ 30 مليونا خلال حديثه  في برنامج فوانيس على القناة الرياضية السعودية، أكد الرئيس محمد فايز أن  المبلغ 50 مليونا في حديثه لقناة العربية خلال لقاء تكريم الراحل محمد  الخليوي.    
كشفت  شبكة إي إس بي إن أن إدارة  نادي تشيلسي قد بدأت مفاوضاته مع لاعب الوسط  خوان ماتا من أجل تمديد عقده مع الفريق. لاعب فريق فالنسيا السابق كان قد  إرتبط إسمه بالإنتقال لصفوف فريق مانشستر يونايتد في صفقة تبادلية ينتقل  على أثرها المهاجم واين روني لصفوف البلوز.    
أكد  ديغو لوبيز حارس ريال مدريد الإسباني أنه لم يفكر في مغادرة النادي الأبيض  أبدا خلال فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية رغم العروض الكثيرة التي  تلقاها و رحيل المدرب البرتغالي جوزي مورينيو مما يهدد بشكل كبير فرص لعبه  كأساسي على حساب القديس إيكر كاسياس.    
بعد  أن كانت الكثير من التقارير في الأوساط الإيطالية أكدت أنَّ نادي إسي  ميلان الإيطالي سيوقع مع اللاعب الياباني كيسوكي هوندا في السوق الشتوية  المقبلة وقد توصل لإتفاق مع ناديه سسكا موسكو الروسي حول ذلك ، عادت بعض  الصحف الإيطالية على رأسها الكوريري ديللو سبورت لتؤكد رغبة السيد  ماسمليانو أليغري التوقيع مع هوندا الآن .    
ذكرت  صحيفة " ليكيب " الفرنسية أن فريق مواناكو عرض مبلغ 10 ملايين يورو على  فريق سبورتينغ لشبونة لإنتداب حارسه الدولي روي باتريسيو خلال فترة  الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية .    
أكدت إدارة نادي الميلان رفضها لعرض فريق سامبدوريا للحصول على خدمات المهاجم مباي نيانغ و ذلك وفقاً لما ذكرته شبكة فوتبول إيطاليا.    
أكد  قائد وهداف فريق أودينيزي الإيطالي لكرة القدم أنتونيو دي ناتالي أن نادي  ميلان العريق حاول ضمه خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية الحالية قبل تمديد  عقده مع أودينيزي.

----------


## mohamed73

كتب  دوناتو دي كومبلي  وكيل أعمال اللاعب الإيطالي ماركو فيراتي على صفحته في  الموقع الإجتماعي "نويتر " تغريدة أكد من خلالها توصل موكله لاتفاق مع  إدارة باريس سان جرمان لتمديد عقده لسنة إضافية لغاية 2018 .    
كشفت  شبكة سبورتس مول عن إقتراب نادي أيندهوف الهولندي من الحصول على لاعب وسط  فريق كوينز بارك رينجز بارك جي سونغ في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية  على سبيل الإعارة.    
ذكرت  وسائل إعلام تركية وبرتغالية أن فريق بنيفيكا وصيف الدوري البرتغالي قد  توصل لإتفاق مع فريق فيرباخشة التركي يقضي باتنتقال نجمه أوسكار كارتوزو  نحو الأخير مقابل 12 مليون يورو .    
كشفت  صحيفة آس الإسباني الغطاء عن توصل سيسك فابريغاس لاعب وسط برشلونة  الإسباني لكرة القدم، لإتفاق مبدئي مع ماشستر يونايتد للعب في صفوف الفريق  للموسم المقبل.    
كشفت  صحيفة ذا بيبول الإنكليزية أن نادي فالنسيا يسعى لضم مهاجم مانشستر  يونايتد خافيير هيرنانديز (تشيتشاريتو) في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية  الحالية.    
أعلن الفتح بطل دوري المحترفين السعودي لكرة القدم أنه ضم لاعب الوسط عبد الرحمن القحطاني في صفقة انتقال حر.    
كشفت  صحيفة "لا غازيتا ديلو سبورت" في عددها الصادر الأحد أن رافائيل بينيتيز  المدرب الجديد لوصيف بطل الكالتشيو يفضل التعاقد مع ألكسيس سانشيز مهاجم  نادي برشلونة والذي لم يصل بعد مع البلاغرانا للأداء الذي كان يقدمه رفقة  ناديه السابق أودينيزي.     
قدم  المهاجم الكاميروني الصاعد جيان ماريك دونغو أوراق اعتماده بالفريق الاول  لبرشلونة، بطل الدوري الإسباني، بعد تألقه أمام فاليرينغا النرويجي (7-0)  وتسجيله لهدفين في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت بأوسلو.     
لا  يزال نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني يعرض مزيدا من التضحيات على نظيره توتنهام  الإنكليزي لإقناعه بالاستغناء عن نجمه الويلزي غاريث بيل، وكان آخر تلك  العروض المغرية دفع مبلغ 60 مليون يورو بجانب التنازل عن الثنائي  الأرجنتيني أنخل دي ماريا والبرتغالي فابيو كوينتراو.     
تحدث  جوسياس كاردوسو وكيل أعمال خوليو سيزار حارس مرمى المنتخب البرازيلي ونادي  كوينز بارك رينجيرز عن مستقبل موكله والذي يلقى بإهتمام كبير من طرف عدة  أندية أوروبية وخاصة بعد تقديمه لأداء كبير رفقة السيليساو في كأس القارات  الأخيرة.     
وفقا  لأنباء من صحيفة "لا غازيتا ديلو سبورت" فإن رافا بينيتيز مدرب وصيف بطل  الكالتشيو يريد تعزيز الجهة اليسرى وذلك بإستقدام الدولي البرتغالي فابيو  كوينتراو.     
أعلن  طرابزون سبور التركي تعاقده مع جوزيه بوسينغوا مدافع كوينز بارك رينجرز  الإنكليزي، بعقد سيتقاضى بموجبه المداقع البرتغالي مليوني يورو سنوياً.    
روما  الإيطالي يرد على استفسار باريس سان جيرمان بشأن إمكانية بيع لاعب ذئاب  العاصمة بيانيتش، إدارة روما طلبت دخول الأرجنتيني باستوري كصفقة تبادل    
تعاقد  نادي الفتح السعودي حامل لقب الدوري السعودي لكرة القدم اليوم السبت مع  لاعب خط وسط فريق النصر عبدالرحمن القحطاني لموسم واحد. وجرت مراسم التوقيع  في العاصمة الإماراتية أبوظبي، حيث يشارك الفريق في بطولة نادي الوحدة  الاماراتي الودية    
عبر  فريق بارما الإيطالي عن رغبته في ضم الدولي المغربي زهير فضال مدافع الفتح  الرباطي و الذي تألق في الموسم الماضي رفقة فريقه في الدوري و كأس الإتحاد  الإفريقي و رفقة المنتخب المحلي المغربي .    
ذكرت  تقارير صحفية مطلعة أن  لاعب نادي النصر السابق فيكتور فيقارو جاء ضمن  قائمة الأسماء التى حددها  " مارتينيو "  المدير الفنى لنادى برشلونة     
اعلن  نادي ريال مدريد، وصيف بطل الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم، السبت ان مهاجمه  الارجنتيني غونزالو هيغواين وقع عقدا مع نابولي الايطالي.    
نفى  لاعب الوسط سانتي كازورلا أي شائعات تقول أنه سيرحل عن فريقه الحالي  آرسنال الإنكليزي لكرة القدم والعودة إلى بلده الأم إسبانيا من بوابة  أتلتيكو مدريد تحت قيادة المدرب البرتغالي دييغو سيميوني.    
أكد  أندوني زوبازاريتا المدير الرياضي لنادي برشلونة على بقاء لاعب وسط الفريق  كريستيان تيو في تشكيلة البلوغرانا للموسم المقبل و ذلك وفقاً لما ذكرته  صحيفة الماركا الأسبانية.    
أكدت  إدارة نادي فالنسيا رسمياً تخليها عن لاعب الوسط الأرجنتيني فيرناندو غاغو  لصالح العملاق الأرجنتيني بوكا جونيورز في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية  الحالية.    
اقترب  المدافع البرتغالي جوزيه بوسينغوا من الانتقال إلى طرابزون سبور التركي،  بعد أن وصل إلى المدينة الواقعة في شمال-شرق البلاد الجمعة لإنهاء تفاصيل  عقده بحسب ما أعلن ناديه الجديد.وكان طرابزون سبور تعاقد منتصف الشهر  الحالي مع لاعب الوسط الفرنسي فلوران مالودا زميله السابق في تشيلسي  الانكليزي، وهو لم يعط أي تفاصيل حول عقده الجديد.    
مزق  المهاجم البلجيكي كريستن بينتكي طلب مغادرته أستون فيلا بعد تحسن  المفاوضات وتجديد عقده بما يرضي الطرفين حتى عام 2017.. بول لامبرت أوضح  للاعب البلجيكي أن مصيره قد يصبح مثل فيرناندو توريس وأندي كارول إذا انتقل  إلى أحد الأندية الكبيرة و هو في ذروة مستواه.    
أبدى  نادي نانت العائد حديثا إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي لكرة القدم  استعداده لدفع 500 ألف يورو مقابل ضم الجزائري الدولي إسلام سليماني مهاجم  نادي شباب بلوزداد.    
توتنهام  على علم أن انتقال غاريث بيل إلى ريال مدريد لا يمكن تجنبه، وفي الوقت  الحالي صفقة انتقاله أصبحت تعتمد أكثر عن مسألة شرف حيث أنه وفي حال قدم  النادي الملكي عرضا يناهز 96 مليون يورو التي استقطب بها البرتغالي  كريستيانو رونالدو في العام 2009 فإن توتنهام سيقبل العرض.    
أكد  الاسماعيلي الذي ينافس في الدوري المصري الممتاز لكرة القدم أنه يقترب من  تجديد عقد قائده محمد حمص.وقال الاسماعيلي بموقعه على الانترنت إن حمص (34  عاما) سوف يجدد عقده مع النادي في الاسبوع المقبل مقابل 1.2 مليون جنيه  (نحو 171.3 ألف دولار).    
أنهت  إدارة نادي الشعلة السعودي في وقت مبكر من فجر السبت إجراءات التوقيع مع  المهاجم وليد الجيزاني لمدة موسم واحد ليمثل الفريق الموسم المقبل بحضور  رئيس النادي فهد الطفيل، وتمثل هذه الصفقة المحلية الخامسة.    
ذكرت  صحيفة موندو ديبورتيفو بأن نادي يوفينتوس الايطالي قدم عرضًا بمبلغ 5.5  ملايين يورو للحصول على خدمات زونيغا، ولكن نادي نابولي سرعان ما رفض  العرض، وبحسب الصحيفة فإن نادي نابولي قد يتخلى عن زونيغا بحوالي 10 ملايين  يورو.    
ذكرت  وسائل إعلام جزائرية عن وجود مفاوضات لنادي الاتحاد السعودي مع قائد  المنتخب الجزائري السابق كريم زياني الذي خاض آخر تجاربه الاحترافية مع  نادي الجيش القطري، قبل أن يفسخ اللاعب العقد رغبة منه في اللعب لنادٍ يملك  شعبية كبيرة وينافس على تحقيق البطولات والإنجازات    
صحيفة  لا غازيتا تؤكد أن نابولي الايطالي توصل لإتفاق مع المهاجم الكولومبي  لنادي بورتو البرتغالي جاكسون مارتينيز.. وكشفت الصحيفة عن تفاصيل العملية  حيث سيوقع اللاعب على عقد لمدة أربع مواسم وبراتب سنوي يناهز 2 مليون يورو  صافية.    
ماتري  مهاجم يوفنتوس الإيطالي ينتظر وصول عرض من نابولي الإيطالي، في وقت يظهر  فيه إيفرتون الإنكليزي اهتمامه بضم مهاجم بطل إيطاليا، ماتري على بعد خطوه  من مغادرة يوفنتوس هذا الصيف    
يبدو  أن نادي تشيلسي بدأ بالفعل يخطط لإيجاد بديل للمدافع البرازيلي ديفيد لويز  والذي يلقى باهتمام كبير من نادي برشلونة الإسباني. ويتعلق الأمر بدوريا  ماسيدو مدافع نادي بوتافوغو البرازيلي والذي كان متابع أيضا من يوفنتوس  الايطالي في الماضي.. ومن جهة أخرى ميلان هو الآخر إستفسر عن اللاعب وذلك  عن طريق اللاعب السابق لروسونيري "سيرجينيو".    
إنتر ميلان الإيطالي يقترب من الحصول على البرازيلي والاس المدافع الأيمن لتشيلسي الإنكليزي، بعقد إعارة لموسم واحد.    
أبدى  نادي نانت العائد حديثا إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي لكرة القدم  استعداده لدفع 500 ألف يورو مقابل ضم الجزائري الدولي إسلام سليماني مهاجم  نادي شباب بلوزداد. وكشف مصدر مقرب من إدارة نادي شباب بلوزداد لوكالة  الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) الجمعة أن إدارة نانت عرضت على سليماني 30 ألف  يورو كراتب شهري.    
أكد  رئيس فريق إيفيان الفرنسي أن مهاجمه الإيفواري يانيك ساغبو ( 25 عاما) رحل  نحو هال سيتي الإنكليزي دون أن يحدد مبلغ الصفقة و لا مدة العقد . وقال  باتريك تروتينيون :"  الأمر انتهى بشكل كبير فهو  يجري الفحص الطبي في هال  سيتي ."    
قال  أدريانو غالياني نائب رئيس فريق ميلان الإيطالي أن الفريق مهتم بالتعاقد  مع الجناح الهولندي يوهان أولا لاعب بنفيكا البرتغالي . و يرتبط اللاعب  بعقد مع فريقه بنفيكا لغاية يونيو / حزيران 2017  .    
كشفت  صحيفة الديلي ميرور الإنكليزية سعي نادي ليفربول لضم مهاجم فريق فالنسيا  روبرتو سولدادو في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية. و يسعى الريدز للظفر  بخدمات المهاجم الأسباني الدولي ليكون خير بديل للمهاجم الأورغواياني لويس  سواريز الذي من المحتمل أن تكون الأيام القليلة المقبله هي الأخيرة له في  قلعة الأنفيلد.    
إدارة  بورتو البرتغالي ترد على عرض نابولي الإيطالي بشأن رغبة الأخير بضم  المهاجم جاكسون مارتينيز وتطلب 40 مليون يورو نظير التخلي عن مهاجمها  الكولومبي    
أعلن  نادي توتنهام الإنكليزي تعاقده مع اللاعب ناصر الشاذلي من نادي تيفينتي  الهولندي. ووافق البلجيكي صاحب الـ٢٣ عاماً على الشروط الشخصية للانتقال  إلى نادي توتنهام وقد اجتاز الفحص الطبي الروتيني في الفريق، ومن المتوقع  أن الصفقة تمت بـ ٧ مليون جنيه استرليني.    
ذكرت  تقارير من مانشستر أمس مساءً وأن مانشستر يونايتد يونايتد يكثفون جهودهم  لإستعادة لاعبهم السابق كريستيانو رونالدو، وأن اللاعب البرتغالي عاد  ليتصدر قائمة المطلوبين لدى ديفيد مويس وأن المدرب الإسكتنلدي مستعد لدفع  ٨٠ مليون جنيه استرليني لإستعادة اللاعب.    
قال  نادي باير ليفركوزن الجمعة إن شتيفان كيسلينغ هداف دوري الدرجة الاولى  الالماني لكرة القدم مدد عقده لعامين ليظل بين صفوف الفريق الذي سينافس في  دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم المقبل حتى 2017.    
أكدت  إدارة نادي باريس سان جيرمان إنها ليست لديها أي نية في بيع لاعب الوسط  ماركو فيراتي خلال فترة الاتقالات الصيفية الحالية. وكانت شكوك عديدة قد  حامت حول مستقبل اللاعب  الإيطالي داخل قلعة حديقة الأمراء بعد أن كشف وكيل  أعمال اللاعب يوم الخميس عن تلقيه عرض ضخما من قبل نابولي للحصول على  خدمات فيراتي.    
أكد  ديمبا با مهاجم فريق تشيلسي عزمه على البقاء في صفوف النادي اللندني و  الكفاح من أجل إقناع المدير الفني الجديد جوزية موريننيو بالإعتماد عليه  بشكل أساسي في خط هجوم الفريق.    
اكد  المدرب التشيلي مانويل بيليغريني ان فريقه الجديد مانشستر سيتي الانكليزي  ما زال يبحث عن تعزيز صفوفه للموسم المقبل رغم انفاقه حوالي 90 مليون جنيه  استرليني هذا الصيف على لاعبين جدد.    
قال  اندريه فيلاس بواس مدرب توتنهام هوتسبير الجمعة إن ناديه فتح مفاوضات  لتجديد عقد لاعبه غاريث بيل ويشعر بثقة في الإبقاء على اللاعب رغم التكهنات  شبه اليومية بقرب انتقاله إلى ريال مدريد.    
بانكوك  - أكد ليفربول الذي ينافس في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم مرة  أخرى رغبته في الاحتفاظ بالمهاجم لويس سواريز وقال الجمعة: إن اللاعب  القادم من الأوروغواي والمطلوب في العديد من الأندية سيشارك ضد تايلاند في  المباراة الاخيرة للفريق في جولته الآسيوية. وابلغ اير الصحفيين في بانكوك  الجمعة: "لم يكن في نيتنا ابدا بيع لويس.. مثلما ذكر على نطاق واسع في  وسائل الاعلام.. تلقينا عرضين منفصلين من ارسنال من أجل اللاعب ورفضنا  الاثنين."    
تجاوز  لاعب خط الوسط الكاميروني أليكس موندومو الفحوصات الطبية التي أجراها لدى  أحد الأطباء الرياضيين المتخصصين في العاصمة السعودية الرياض، حيث وقع لمدة  عام واحد مع نادي الرائد السعودي وكانت إدارة نادي الزمالك المصري رفضت  فسخ عقد اللاعب بالتراضي بين الطرفين بعدإعلان توقف الدوري المصري لكرة  القدم بسبب الأحداث السياسية في مصر، مما دعا اللاعب الى اللجوء للاتحاد  الدولي مطالبا بفسخ عقده وهو الذي أعطى الضوء الأخضر للاعب للمضي قدما في  تعاقده..      
ذكر  تقرير الخميس أن الغرافة المنتمي لدوري نجوم قطر لكرة القدم يسعى لضم  المهاجم ليساندرو لوبيز من اولمبيك ليون الفرنسي. ذكر تقرير الخميس أن  الغرافة المنتمي لدوري نجوم قطر لكرة القدم يسعى لضم المهاجم ليساندرو  لوبيز من اولمبيك ليون الفرنسي.    
أكدت  تقارير صحفية إنكليزية أن الإسباني سيسيك فابريغاس أخبر المقربين له رغبته  في الرحيل إلى مانشستر يونايتد في الموسم المقبل، وكان برشلونة قد أجل كل  المفاوضات مع حامل لقب الدوري الإنكليزي لحين استعراض رأي المدير الفني  الجديد للنادي الكتالوني.    
تعاقد  نادي أم صلال القطري اليوم الخميس مع النجم الإيفواري بكاري كوني بعد أن  أبدى ناديه الحالي قطر تجاوبا كبيرا خلال المفاوضات من أجل انهاء الصفقة  بشكل نهائي بالرغم من أن عقد اللاعب لازال يتضمن موسما إضافيا.    
وقعـت  إدارة النـادي مساء أمس الإربعـاء عقداً أحترافياً مع اللاعب " منصـور  إبراهيم حمزي " وقد تم توقيع العقـد في مقـر النادي بمدينة حـرمة .     
أعلن  نادي بورتو الذي يشارك بالدوري البرتغالي الممتاز تمسكه بالمهاجم جاكسون  مارتينيز و عدم وجود أي نية لبيعه خلال فترة الإنتقالت الصيفية الحالية.  و  كانت تقارير عديدة قد أكدت أن نادي نابولي يستعد لتقديم عرض يقدر ب 32  مليون يورو لنظيره بورتو من اجل الحصول على خدمات مارتينيز خلال فترة  الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية.    
ذكر  "دوناتو دي كامبلي"، وكيل أعمال اللاعب الإيطالي "ماركو فيراتي"، والذي  يلعب مع نادي باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي، بأن نادي نابولي الإيطالي قدم  عرضًا (هائلاً)، لنجم خط الوسط الشاب، في محاولة منه للحصول على خدماته هذا  الصيف.    
أصبح  مورغان دي سانتيس، الحارس الإيطالي السابق لنادي نابولي، لاعبًا جديدًا  لنادي روما الإيطالي، وذلك بعد أن انتقل للنادي العاصمي بشكل رسمي اليوم  الخميس، لتنتهي مسيرة الحارس مع نادي نابولي، والتي استمرت لمدة اربع  مواسم.    
أعلن  نادي اولمبياكوس بطل الدوري اليوناني الخميس أنه تعاقد رسميا مع الجزائري  الدولي كارل مجاني مدافع نادي موناكو الفرنسي لثلاثة مواسم. ولم يذكر  النادي اليوناني قيمة صفقة مجاني، الذي سيرتدي القميص رقم 22 مع فريقه  الجديد.    
أعلن  نادي إشبيلية الإسباني اليوم الخميس ان مهاجم باريس سان جرمان بطل الدوري  الفرنسي لكرة القدم كيفن غاميرو وقع عقدا معه لمدة 5 سنوات مقابل 10 ملايين  يورو.    
اعلن  نادي العين بطل الدوري الاماراتي لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس عن تعاقده مع  المدرب الاوروغوياني خورخي فوساتي لمدة سنتين ليحل بديلا للروماني كوزمين  اولاريو . واكد العين في بيان على موقعه في شبكة الانترنت ان " التعاقد مع  فوساتي جاء لانه يمتلك كل المواصفات التي حددتها ادارة النادي لاختيار  المدرب القادر على تحقيق الطموحات واهمها المحافظة على لقب الدوري للعام  الثالث على التوالي     
طلب  لوكاس بيازون المهاجم البرازيلي الشاب لفريق تشيلسي من الإدارة إعارته  لفريق من الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز في الموسم القادم ليتمكن من اللعب بشكل  أكبر و إكتساب الخبرة لخدمة الفريق الأزرق بشكل جيد في المواسم القادمة .    
وصل  حارس مرمى فريق نابولي مرجان دي سانتيس للعاصمة الإيطالية روما تمهيداً  لإنضمام لفريق العاصمة الإيطالية روما  خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.    
كشف  دوناتو دي كامبيلي وكيل أعمال لاعب وسط فريق باريس سان جيرمان ماركو  فيراتي عن تلقيه عرض مغري صباح الخميس لإنتقال اللاعب الإيطالي لقلعة السان  باولو في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية. و أعلن وكيل فيراتي عن هذا  العرض المفاجئ بعد إجتماعه مع مسئولين نادي باريس سان جيرمان مؤخراً  لمناقشة زيادة راتب اللاعب الستوي.    
امتدح  بينيتيز مهاجم فريق بورتو جاكسون مارتينيز ملمحاً لإمكانية إنتقاله لقلعة  السان باولو خلال فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية. و عن انباء انتقاله  اجاب المدرب الأسباني بدبلوماسيته المعتادة : جاكسون مارتينيز مهاجم ممتاز.  و لكني لم أسمع شئ عن أنباء قدومه إلينا. كما تعرفون أنا لا أحب التحدث عن  سوق الإنتقالات.    
قال  اشبيلية الذي ينافس في دوري الدرجة الاولى الاسباني لكرة القدم الخميس إنه  توصل لاتفاق لضم المهاجم الفرنسي كيفن غاميرو من باريس سان جيرمان ليعوض  رحيل الفارو نيغريدو مهاجم اسبانيا. وسيوقع غاميرو (26 عاما) عقدا لخمس  سنوات بمجرد اجتيازه الفحص الطبي في النادي الأندلسي الذي سيشارك في كأس  الأندية الاوروبية الموسم المقبل.    
نفى  ويسلي شنايدر لاعب وسط فريق غلطه سراي الأنباء التي تفيد بإحتمالية  إنتقاله لصفوف فريق تشيلسي الإنكليزي في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية الحالية  خاصة بعد أن تولى جوزية مورينيو منصب المدير الفني مطلع هذا الموسم.

----------

